#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Практика и карма

## Алексей Л

Так и не пойму, при практиках списывается негативная карма или просто ускоряется? Или есть нюансы?

Предистория, съездил недавно в отпуск но было столько больших проблем что чуть нервы не сдали, мои авиабилеты пропали пришлось покупать новые, в одном из аэропротов пропал свет как только мы пошли регистрироваться на 2 часа, один рейс вообще отменили пришлось ехать на автобусе, еще я заболел сразу 2 болезнями хотя вообще не болею, поссорился с девушкой и поезд ушел не туда в полночь, я даже не перечисляю мелочи.

----------


## Фил

> Так и не пойму, при практиках списывается негативная карма или просто ускоряется? Или есть нюансы?


 Будда его знает!  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.10.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Ответ предусматривает варианты:
1. там и там- так прописанно
2. я делал- у меня было так
3. люди делали- говорили так..
4.я прям сейчас- думаю так..
5. я экстрасекс- и чую что так..
6. мы- будды- вещаем- так..
...)))

----------

Фил (01.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Ответ предусматривает варианты:
> 1. там и там- так прописанно
> 2. я делал- у меня было так
> 3. люди делали- говорили так..
> 4.я прям сейчас- думаю так..
> 5. я экстрасекс- и чую что так..
> ...)))


Ну в общем, тоже самое, что я сказал!  :Smilie:

----------

Дубинин (01.10.2015), Паня (01.10.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Так и не пойму, при практиках списывается негативная карма или просто ускоряется? Или есть нюансы?
> 
> Предистория, съездил недавно в отпуск но было столько больших проблем что чуть нервы не сдали, мои авиабилеты пропали пришлось покупать новые, в одном из аэропротов пропал свет как только мы пошли регистрироваться на 2 часа, один рейс вообще отменили пришлось ехать на автобусе, еще я заболел сразу 2 болезнями хотя вообще не болею, поссорился с девушкой и поезд ушел не туда в полночь, я даже не перечисляю мелочи.


Это у Вас полоса невезения такая была). 
А карму рождают Ваши поступки:  плохие поступки рождают плохие последствия, хорошие поступки - хорошие последствия. Но практику вы же делаете не для себя, а чтобы помочь этому миру - откуда здесь возьмётся карма? Карма привязана к эго, к себе любимому. Избавитесь от эго - избавитесь и от кармы (я так это понимаю).

----------


## Фридегар

> Так и не пойму, при практиках списывается негативная карма или просто ускоряется?


Ускоряется. Любое прикосновение к истинному учению - катализатор кармы

----------

Пема Ванчук (01.10.2015)

----------


## Амир

> Так и не пойму, при практиках списывается негативная карма или просто ускоряется? Или есть нюансы?
> 
> Предистория, съездил недавно в отпуск но было столько больших проблем что чуть нервы не сдали, мои авиабилеты пропали пришлось покупать новые, в одном из аэропротов пропал свет как только мы пошли регистрироваться на 2 часа, один рейс вообще отменили пришлось ехать на автобусе, еще я заболел сразу 2 болезнями хотя вообще не болею, поссорился с девушкой и поезд ушел не туда в полночь, я даже не перечисляю мелочи.


Не правильно понимать карму как "список дел", который можно ускорить или сократить на пару строчек.  :Smilie:  Важно понимать, что плохие последствия рождает не только плохое намерение, но плохое состояние, которым ты обусловлен, когда принимаешь решение!!! Когда "всё валится из рук" это говорит, что вы обусловлены соответствующим состоянием, смените его, сделайте гуру-йогу, поймайте правильную вону и принимайте решения только в правильном состоянии. Это вам в одном флаконе и практика и благая карма.  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Так и не пойму, при практиках списывается негативная карма или просто ускоряется? Или есть нюансы?
> 
> Предистория, съездил недавно в отпуск но было столько больших проблем что чуть нервы не сдали, мои авиабилеты пропали пришлось покупать новые, в одном из аэропротов пропал свет как только мы пошли регистрироваться на 2 часа, один рейс вообще отменили пришлось ехать на автобусе, еще я заболел сразу 2 болезнями хотя вообще не болею, поссорился с девушкой и поезд ушел не туда в полночь, я даже не перечисляю мелочи.


А как теперь Ваше общее самочувствие?

----------


## Алексей Л

> Это у Вас полоса невезения такая была). 
> А карму рождают Ваши поступки:  плохие поступки рождают плохие последствия, хорошие поступки - хорошие последствия. Но практику вы же делаете не для себя, а чтобы помочь этому миру - откуда здесь возьмётся карма? Карма привязана к эго, к себе любимому. Избавитесь от эго - избавитесь и от кармы (я так это понимаю).


Да это ясно, вот только непонятно это избавление оно проходит через списывание негативной кармы или через ее переживание все равно

----------


## Алексей Л

> Ускоряется. Любое прикосновение к истинному учению - катализатор кармы


Только так значит, не пропадает, спасибо

----------


## Алексей Л

> Не правильно понимать карму как "список дел", который можно ускорить или сократить на пару строчек.  Важно понимать, что плохие последствия рождает не только плохое намерение, но плохое состояние, которым ты обусловлен, когда принимаешь решение!!! Когда "всё валится из рук" это говорит, что вы обусловлены соответствующим состоянием, смените его, сделайте гуру-йогу, поймайте правильную вону и принимайте решения только в правильном состоянии. Это вам в одном флаконе и практика и благая карма.


А благая карма компенсирует неблагую? Я всегда считал что они по отдельности хотя карма не имеет цвета

----------


## Алексей Л

> А как теперь Ваше общее самочувствие?


Теперь не хочу больше никуда, особенно в Европу теперь не поеду, хотя я уже после каждого шока быстро успокаивался (представьте за 2 часа по телефону еле смог завершить дела с экспедией, нам выдали билеты перед самым закрытием регистрации, когда добрались до паспортного контроля я обнаружил что мне дали не тот билет (у моей девушки нормально) и вот я опять к регистрации а там все закрыто, за 25 минут до вылета меня не пускают через контроль так как нет билета.. хорошо что сотрудник компании сам принес билет в итоге) Про ту сумму денег которую я в итоге переплатил так как на следующем рейсе выяснилось что экспедия напортачила, я даже не говорю, хорошо что у меня были деньги.

Как сейчас чувствую- я приехал совсем другим человеком, сейчас буду менять жизнь кардинальным образом, однако с пережитыми шоками это не связываю, не знаю что но что-то поменялось

----------


## Алексей Л

> Но практику вы же делаете не для себя, а чтобы помочь этому миру - откуда здесь возьмётся карма? Карма привязана к эго, к себе любимому. Избавитесь от эго - избавитесь и от кармы (я так это понимаю).


Вы меня с кем-то путаете, я не давал обет бодхисаттв, я не достаточно силен чтобы думать о других кроме как спасать себя, но в этом и польза всем если я освобожусь сам то не буду причинять вред другим а это уже хорошо хоть и косвенно. для меня важнее честно сказать об этом чем корчить из себя бодхисаттву. Не то чтобы во мне нет сострадания, оно есть и оно какое то странное, я просто люблю людей, всех, и представляю себя на их месте если виже что кто-то страдает. Когда я этого не вижу я не вспоминаю. А вообще интересует только собственное освобождение, чисто эгоисическое желание, мои проблемы я ставлю выше проблем других, вот так. 
Мои проблемы и и признаки важны так как я считаю что освободиться в этой эизни дано только мне (кроме единиц) и мне очень важно видеть знаки продвижения, тоже чисто эгоистически, и я хочу видеть истину, тоже эгоизм.

----------


## Влад К

> А благая карма компенсирует неблагую? Я всегда считал что они по отдельности хотя карма не имеет цвета


Слышал наставления касательно начитки Ваджрасаттвы. Если начитывать мантру хотя бы 21 раз в день, то это останавливает накопление негативной кармы, а если начитать 100 000 раз, то полностью очищается. Также в ламриме Дже Цонкапы есть упоминания о том, что добродетельные действия исчерпывают негативную карму так, что та, в итоге, проявляется, как небольшое неудобство, например - головная боль. Но следуя этой логике, если практика Дхармы действительно может активировать негативную карму, то неудобства могут возникнуть разные - от малых, таких как головная боль, или каких нибудь посерьезней. Это скорее зависит от уровня практикующего и от методов, которые он практикует, имхо.

----------


## Алик

> Да это ясно, вот только непонятно это избавление оно проходит через списывание негативной кармы или через ее переживание все равно


Когда вы осознаете, что эго придумано рассудком, всё спишется на раз, а пока да, переживается.

----------


## Алик

> Вы меня с кем-то путаете, я не давал обет бодхисаттв, я не достаточно силен чтобы думать о других кроме как спасать себя, но в этом и польза всем если я освобожусь сам то не буду причинять вред другим а это уже хорошо хоть и косвенно. для меня важнее честно сказать об этом чем корчить из себя бодхисаттву. Не то чтобы во мне нет сострадания, оно есть и оно какое то странное, я просто люблю людей, всех, и представляю себя на их месте если виже что кто-то страдает. Когда я этого не вижу я не вспоминаю. А вообще интересует только собственное освобождение, чисто эгоисическое желание, мои проблемы я ставлю выше проблем других, вот так. 
> Мои проблемы и и признаки важны так как я считаю что освободиться в этой эизни дано только мне (кроме единиц) и мне очень важно видеть знаки продвижения, тоже чисто эгоистически, и я хочу видеть истину, тоже эгоизм.


Вы так хотите освобождения, но кто же тот злодей, который держит Вас в заточении?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Так и не пойму, при практиках списывается негативная карма или просто ускоряется? Или есть нюансы?


New Age--да, он такой, весь непонятный, весь в фенечках и ньюансах. Откиньтесь и ловите кайф.

----------


## Монферран

> Когда вы осознаете, что эго придумано рассудком, всё спишется на раз, а пока да, переживается.


Алик, почему осознавшие болеют и испытывают боль? Конечно, м.б. объяснение, что это вовсе не страдание. Но мне интересно знать именно причину. Ведь тому, кто не поскользнулся, нет нужды падать на землю. Не голодному нет нужды есть. Какая нужда в том, чтобы испытывать боль, если мог бы не испытывать?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Теперь не хочу больше никуда, особенно в Европу теперь не поеду, хотя я уже после каждого шока быстро успокаивался (представьте за 2 часа по телефону еле смог завершить дела с экспедией, нам выдали билеты перед самым закрытием регистрации, когда добрались до паспортного контроля я обнаружил что мне дали не тот билет (у моей девушки нормально) и вот я опять к регистрации а там все закрыто, за 25 минут до вылета меня не пускают через контроль так как нет билета.. хорошо что сотрудник компании сам принес билет в итоге) Про ту сумму денег которую я в итоге переплатил так как на следующем рейсе выяснилось что экспедия напортачила, я даже не говорю, хорошо что у меня были деньги.
> 
> Как сейчас чувствую- я приехал совсем другим человеком, сейчас буду менять жизнь кардинальным образом, однако с пережитыми шоками это не связываю, не знаю что но что-то поменялось


Судя по всему, у Вас много благих залуг) Перемены нужны всегда. Иногда вся серия событий ведет именно к усилению практики. ЧТо вообще запредельно.

----------


## Алик

> Алик, почему осознавшие болеют и испытывают боль? Конечно, м.б. объяснение, что это вовсе не страдание. Но мне интересно знать именно причину. Ведь тому, кто не подскользнулся, нет нужды падать на землю. Не голодному нет нужды есть. Какая нужда в том, чтобы испытывать боль, если мог бы не испытывать?


Ну да, страдает рассудок, а болеет тело. Но рассудок не может отделить себя от тела, поэтому они страдают вместе). В ясном же уме нет эго, созданного рассудком, а , значит, некому страдать, остается только физическая боль. Но она уже не причиняет страданий. Как говорил Мьонг Гонг Суним :  болит, ну и хрен с ним, значит еще живой.
Пока писал, понял, о чем Вы спрашиваете). Причина боли - это тело, причина болезни - этот рассудок. Понимаете? Боль здесь и сейчас, а болезнь  нет.

----------

Монферран (01.10.2015)

----------


## Монферран

> Ну да, страдает рассудок, а болеет тело. Но рассудок не может отделить себя от тела, поэтому они страдают вместе). В ясном же уме нет эго, созданного рассудком, а , значит, некому страдать, остается только физическая боль. Но она уже не причиняет страданий. Как говорил Мьонг Гонг Суним :  болит, ну и хрен с ним, значит еще живой.
> Пока писал, понял, о чем Вы спрашиваете). Причина боли - это тело, причина болезни - этот рассудок. Понимаете? Боль здесь и сейчас, а болезнь  нет.


Не понимаю, и уже давно.  :Smilie:  В данном случае я настроен так, что скорее я не понимаю, а не Вы ошибаетесь.

Хорошо. Болезнь не здесь и сейчас. Тогда зачем он лечится здесь и сейчас? ("Когда болен - лечись")

Тело - причина. Тогда почему у меня сейчас ничего не болит?

Должны быть еще причины, нет?

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

Красивые слова. А Гонг Суним лечить умеет или философствует только? Просто как до дела доходит,все все на карму сваливают. Лечение простейших болезней возводится в исскуство,чуть по сложнее и карма не победима)

----------


## Алик

> Не понимаю, и уже давно.  В данном случае я настроен так, что скорее я не понимаю, а не Вы ошибаетесь.
> 
> Хорошо. Болезнь не здесь и сейчас. Тогда зачем он лечится здесь и сейчас? ("Когда болен - лечись")
> 
> Тело - причина. Тогда почему у меня сейчас ничего не болит?
> 
> Должны быть еще причины, нет?


Чтобы устранить боль, нужно лечиться. Чтобы устранить болезнь, нужно перестать о ней думать. 
Если у Вас сейчас ничего не болит, то Вы аномалия). Всегда что-нибудь болит, но привычная боль рассудком уже не ассоциируется с болью, так - особенность организма).

----------

Монферран (02.10.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Красивые слова. А Гонг Суним лечить умеет или философствует только? Просто как до дела доходит,все все на карму сваливают. Лечение простейших болезней возводится в исскуство,чуть по сложнее и карма не победима)


http://zendao.ru/RU

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.10.2015)

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

Этот сайт знаю....его нет с нами...читал,не хотел плохого сказать,просто много сказок ходят и многие верят. По каким параметрам становятся мастерами....для меня просто не приемлимо это.

----------


## Монферран

> Чтобы устранить боль, нужно лечиться. Чтобы устранить болезнь, нужно перестать о ней думать. 
> Если у Вас сейчас ничего не болит, то Вы аномалия). Всегда что-нибудь болит, но привычная боль рассудком уже не ассоциируется с болью, так - особенность организма).


Признаю, медленно соображаю, Ваше пояснение понятно.

Позвольте мне немного понастырничать. Почему болит то одно, то другое. Разнообразие боли из-за чего?

----------


## Алик

> Признаю, медленно соображаю, Ваше пояснение понятно.
> 
> Позвольте мне немного понастырничать. Почему болит то одно, то другое. Разнообразие боли из-за чего?


Так и в машине то одно сломается, то другое (износ, неправильная эксплуатация, опять же бензин, дороги, а, часто еще бывает  некачественная прокладка между рулем и сиденьем).

----------

Монферран (02.10.2015)

----------


## Монферран

> Так и в машине то одно сломается, то другое (износ, неправильная эксплуатация, опять же бензин, дороги, а, часто еще бывает  некачественная прокладка между рулем и сиденьем).


Если машина, бензин, дороги и прокладки созданы умом, что мешает просветленному устранить все причины поломок машины? Он допускает поломку и о ней не думает - так тоже удается избегать страданий, но допускать поломки машины - непрактично. На целой машине можно было бы ездить, помогая другим.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Если машина, бензин, дороги и прокладки *созданы* умом, что мешает просветленному устранить все причины поломок машины? Он допускает поломку и о ней не думает - так тоже удается избегать страданий, но допускать поломки машины - непрактично. На целой машине можно было бы ездить, помогая другим.


Не путаете ли Вы случайно, буддийский ум, с чьим-то Творцом ? )

----------

Монферран (02.10.2015)

----------


## Монферран

> Не путаете ли Вы случайно, буддийский ум, с чьим-то Творцом ? )


Ну, я именно в буддизме встречал слоган: "все создано умом". Ишвара индуизма все-таки не то же, что манас.  :Smilie:

----------


## Амир

> А благая карма компенсирует неблагую? Я всегда считал что они по отдельности хотя карма не имеет цвета


Ничто ничего не компенсирует. Если ЖС тянет одинаково и в мир адов и в мир богов, то это не значит, что он попадёт куда то посредине, он выберет из этих двух миров в зависимости от текущих вторичных условий.  :Smilie:  Да и само по себе понятие "благая" или "не благая" - это просто относительная оценка, что для одного может показаться благой, для другого не является благом. Карму проще понять на следующем примере: 
жил был человек, которому кто то наступил на ногу. Вроде само по себе действие никакое, но в человеке оно вызвало эмоцию гнева на самом не значительном уровне, но человек не знал что он испытывает гнев, он просто был обусловлен ситуацией и повёл сея согласно ситуации. Таким образов эта эмоция "подпиталась" его "обусловленным состоянием" и её потенциальность выросла. В следующий раз при возникновении вторичных причин проявление этой эмоции будет всё сильнее и сильнее и так до самых адов.  :Frown: 
Т.е. в обусловленном существовании человек постоянно наращивает потенциал той или иной кармы в зависимости от собственных обусловленностей и вторичных условий. И при этом ту или иную карму можно исчерпать, что, например, происходит в мире богов (да, думаю, и в других мирах) когда бог длительное время наслаждается жизнью, пресыщается наслаждением и тем самым перестаёт "сеять"  семена этой кармы. В итоге он полностью исчерпывает её и всё что у него остаётся - карма низших миров.
Есть, конечно, и значительно более короткий путь к исчерпанию - это осознавание той или иной кармы. Мы это можем видеть в жизни, когда у кого то была та или иная сильная зависимость, но человек по собственной воле (не пересаживаясь на другие зависимости) осознал эту зависимость и прекратил её, после чего она перестала интересовать его вообще. Вершиной практик осознавания, является Дзогчен, где осознаётся ВСЁ и исчерпываются ВСЕ явления сансары.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.10.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Если машина, бензин, дороги и прокладки созданы умом, что мешает просветленному устранить все причины поломок машины? Он допускает поломку и о ней не думает - так тоже удается избегать страданий, но допускать поломки машины - непрактично. На целой машине можно было бы ездить, помогая другим.


Ну если он(просветленный)будет занимать свой ум починкой собственной машины,а не чужой-он свою окончатеоьно доломает и доехать никуда и ни к кому не сможет.Так устроен ум..Казалось бы -парадокс,но так и есть ....

Пема..И все таки надо заводить человека.... а не заводить. Помните-недавно я писала.?

----------

Монферран (02.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Ну, я именно в буддизме встречал слоган: "все создано умом". Ишвара индуизма все-таки не то же, что манас.


все - имеется в виду отношение. Чтобы машина сломалась, нужно "понимать" что она именно "сломалась", а не стала, например "плодоносить".

----------

Монферран (02.10.2015)

----------


## Монферран

> Ну если он(просветленный)будет занимать свой ум починкой собственной машины,а не чужой-он свою окончатеоьно доломает и доехать никуда и ни к кому не сможет.Так устроен ум..Казалось бы -парадокс,но так и есть ....


Вроде уже занимает свой ум - самосохранением - как все люди, соблюдает правила дорожного движения, носит обувь, зарабатывает деньги, если не монах и т.д.

Вопрос, если точнее: если просветленный устранил все причины страдания, может ли также устранить все причины боли?

Просветленный, как мне кажется, не просветлен по поводу причин неожиданных событий. Он от этого не страдает, ему это не интересно, может быть.

Ему не интересно, а мне любопытно в плане мировоззрения.

----------


## Фил

Стрдание и боль никуда не деваются. Нет того, кто страдает.

----------

Монферран (02.10.2015)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Когда вы осознаете, что эго придумано рассудком, всё спишется на раз, а пока да, переживается.


самоосвободится, да, но мой вопрос про непросветленные условия

----------


## Алексей Л

> Вы так хотите освобождения, но кто же тот злодей, который держит Вас в заточении?


Злодей это накопленные омрачения, эго уже формируется на их основе

----------

Алик (02.10.2015)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Судя по всему, у Вас много благих залуг) Перемены нужны всегда. Иногда вся серия событий ведет именно к усилению практики. ЧТо вообще запредельно.


Судя по чему? Не пойму где вы там заслуги увидели.

Про перемены согласен, нужны, хотя у меня своя теория на этот счет

----------


## Алексей Л

> Ничто ничего не компенсирует. Если ЖС тянет одинаково и в мир адов и в мир богов, то это не значит, что он попадёт куда то посредине, он выберет из этих двух миров в зависимости от текущих вторичных условий.  Да и само по себе понятие "благая" или "не благая" - это просто относительная оценка, что для одного может показаться благой, для другого не является благом. Карму проще понять на следующем примере: 
> жил был человек, которому кто то наступил на ногу. Вроде само по себе действие никакое, но в человеке оно вызвало эмоцию гнева на самом не значительном уровне, но человек не знал что он испытывает гнев, он просто был обусловлен ситуацией и повёл сея согласно ситуации. Таким образов эта эмоция "подпиталась" его "обусловленным состоянием" и её потенциальность выросла. В следующий раз при возникновении вторичных причин проявление этой эмоции будет всё сильнее и сильнее и так до самых адов. 
> Т.е. в обусловленном существовании человек постоянно наращивает потенциал той или иной кармы в зависимости от собственных обусловленностей и вторичных условий. И при этом ту или иную карму можно исчерпать, что, например, происходит в мире богов (да, думаю, и в других мирах) когда бог длительное время наслаждается жизнью, пресыщается наслаждением и тем самым перестаёт "сеять"  семена этой кармы. В итоге он полностью исчерпывает её и всё что у него остаётся - карма низших миров.
> Есть, конечно, и значительно более короткий путь к исчерпанию - это осознавание той или иной кармы. Мы это можем видеть в жизни, когда у кого то была та или иная сильная зависимость, но человек по собственной воле (не пересаживаясь на другие зависимости) осознал эту зависимость и прекратил её, после чего она перестала интересовать его вообще. Вершиной практик осознавания, является Дзогчен, где осознаётся ВСЁ и исчерпываются ВСЕ явления сансары.


Согласен со всем что написано

----------


## Алексей Л

> Стрдание и боль никуда не деваются. Нет того, кто страдает.


Если нет того кто страдает то кто будет ощущать боль?

----------


## Монферран

> Стрдание и боль никуда не деваются. Нет того, кто страдает.


Да, об этом я забыл, откровенно говоря. Точно. И вероятно, в этом ответ и на все вопросы, но ...

А все-таки любопытно: может ли просветленный видеть ту "часть" реальности, которая в миру считается необъятной - физическую реальность?

Ведь ум тоже такой необъятный, но для Будды вроде нет тайн в сфере ума? Или физическая сфера сложнее, и поэтому не видна полностью Будде?

Приходится пользоваться указанием на "кого-то" (Будду), иначе не знаю, как выразить вопрос.

----------

Фил (02.10.2015)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Ну, я именно в буддизме встречал слоган: "все создано умом". Ишвара индуизма все-таки не то же, что манас.


Вы понимаете какая вешь, все есть ум. Это и так сложно, зачем усложнять задачу привнося еще какое-то сверхсущество которое отличается сверхсилой, Бог, тогда вате вопрос о том из чего состоит это существо и откуда оно взялось.

----------


## Алексей Л

Ну так что, все согласны что при практике списывание кармы ускоряется (кармические плоды созревают быстрее) а не происходит исчезновение кармы. 
есть другие мнения?

----------


## Монферран

> Вы понимаете какая вешь, все есть ум. Это и так сложно, зачем усложнять задачу привнося еще какое-то сверхсущество которое отличается сверхсилой, Бог, тогда вате вопрос о том из чего состоит это существо и откуда оно взялось.


Бога я не привношу, боже упаси. Меня спросили о возможной путанице, и я ответил, что Творца с умом не путаю (тем более, я даже не знаю, как вообще можно перепутать).

Все есть ум - действительно сложно, но Фил четко пояснил.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Бога я не привношу, боже упаси. Меня спросили о возможной путанице, и я ответил, что Творца с умом не путаю (тем более, я даже не знаю, как вообще можно перепутать).
> 
> Все есть ум - действительно сложно, но Фил четко пояснил.


Ум -единственная форма существования чего-либо (это я сам придумал). 

Так что там Фил объяснил?

----------

Монферран (02.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Если нет того кто страдает то кто будет ощущать боль?


забыл написать сразу. Страдание и боль это разные вещи. Жизнь больных анальгезией куда более трудна. Ощущать боль будет тело, как и ощущает сейчас каждую миллисекунду. Это будет просто боль, без деления на приятную боль и неприятную боль.

----------


## Алексей Л

> забыл написать сразу. Страдание и боль это разные вещи. Жизнь больных анальгезией куда более трудна. Ощущать боль будет тело, как и ощущает сейчас каждую миллисекунду. Это будет просто боль, без деления на приятную боль и неприятную боль.


Да я не про это. Вы написали что не существует того кто страдает. Допустим, тогда зачем это все, буддизм, ведь освобождать некого, кому от этого холодно или жарко. Мы что занимаемся фикцией?

Фил, так к чему нам все эти потуги?

----------


## Алик

> Да, об этом я забыл, откровенно говоря. Точно. И вероятно, в этом ответ и на все вопросы, но ...
> 
> А все-таки любопытно: может ли просветленный видеть ту "часть" реальности, которая в миру считается необъятной - физическую реальность?
> 
> Ведь ум тоже такой необъятный, но для Будды вроде нет тайн в сфере ума? Или физическая сфера сложнее, и поэтому не видна полностью Будде?
> 
> Приходится пользоваться указанием на "кого-то" (Будду), иначе не знаю, как выразить вопрос.


Ограничения придуманы рассудком (на основе своего и чужого опыта жизни в этом физическом теле), ясный же ум - это нерассудочное восприятие (интуитивное), в интуитивном восприятии нет границ, очерченных  рассудком. Мьонг Гонг Суним говорил, что пока вы думаете - невозможно даже возможное, но когда вы не думаете - возможно даже невозможное. Но в ясном уме нет эго, а, значит, некому хотеть. Ясный ум воспринимает мир таким, какой он есть, без оценок и стремлений что-то в нем улучшить или изменить. 
Просветленный может всё. Почему он ничего в этом мире не улучшает? 
"Этот мир - рай, так почему же люди предпочитают жить в аду?".

----------

Алексей Л (02.10.2015), Альбина (02.10.2015), Монферран (02.10.2015), Фил (02.10.2015)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Ограничения придуманы рассудком (на основе своего и чужого опыта жизни в этом физическом теле), ясный же ум - это нерассудочное восприятие (интуитивное), в интуитивном восприятии нет границ, очерченных  рассудком. Мьонг Гонг Суним говорил, что пока вы думаете - невозможно даже возможное, но когда вы не думаете - возможно даже невозможное. Но в ясном уме нет эго, а, значит, некому хотеть. Ясный ум воспринимает мир таким, какой он есть, без оценок и стремлений что-то в нем улучшить или изменить. 
> Просветленный может всё. Почему он ничего в этом мире не улучшает? 
> "Этот мир - рай, так почему же люди предпочитают жить в аду?".


Наконец-то на БФ дошли до понимания подобного, это радует. Мне только хочется добавить что ум без эго может иметь желания но не эгоистичные, просто безличностный ум =мудрость бесконечный интеллект но не мертвое зеркало, наличие безличностной личности и ее бытие это тоже парадокс и запредельно нашему пониманию, хотя лонгченпа рассказыввал насколько красива основа Дхармадхату.

----------

Алик (02.10.2015), Фил (02.10.2015)

----------


## Монферран

> Ограничения придуманы рассудком (на основе своего и чужого опыта жизни в этом физическом теле), ясный же ум - это нерассудочное восприятие (интуитивное), в интуитивном восприятии нет границ, очерченных  рассудком. Мьонг Гонг Суним говорил, что пока вы думаете - невозможно даже возможное, но когда вы не думаете - возможно даже невозможное. Но в ясном уме нет эго, а, значит, некому хотеть. Ясный ум воспринимает мир таким, какой он есть, без оценок и стремлений что-то в нем улучшить или изменить. 
> Просветленный может всё. Почему он ничего в этом мире не улучшает? 
> "Этот мир - рай, так почему же люди предпочитают жить в аду?".


Да, в этом что-то есть. Я пытаюсь рассуждать о том, что интуиция не способна увидеть множество вещей, но возможно они "попросту" сфабрикованы рассудком.

Если кирпич неожиданно падает на голову, это ничем не хуже чтения газеты. Не интуиция, а глаза этого не углядели.
Интуиция в этот момент видит то же, что и всегда: травка зеленеет, солнышко блестит.
А если глаза углядели, тело отпрянет в сторону, но интуиция занята более важным делом - травкой.  :Smilie: 


Насчет недуманья у меня сильный комплекс.
Недуманье есть и у тех существ, кому нечем думать. Но они корчатся от боли. Разве это не страдание? И тогда недуманье - не панацея.

----------


## Алик

> Да, в этом что-то есть. Я пытаюсь рассуждать о том, что интуиция не способна увидеть множество вещей, но возможно они "попросту" сфабрикованы рассудком.
> 
> Если кирпич неожиданно падает на голову, это ничем не хуже чтения газеты. Не интуиция, а глаза этого не углядели.
> Интуиция в этот момент видит то же, что и всегда: травка зеленеет, солнышко блестит.
> А если глаза углядели, тело отпрянет в сторону, но интуиция занята более важным делом - травкой. 
> 
> 
> Насчет недуманья у меня сильный комплекс.
> Недуманье есть и у тех существ, кому нечем думать. Но они корчатся от боли. Разве это не страдание? И тогда недуманье - не панацея.


- Сара, если кирпич падает на голову, это что?
- Это судьба!
- А если он падает рядом?
- Значит, не судьба.

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (02.10.2015), Монферран (02.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Да я не про это. Вы написали что не существует того кто страдает. Допустим, тогда зачем это все, буддизм, ведь освобождать некого, кому от этого холодно или жарко. Мы что занимаемся фикцией?
> 
> Фил, так к чему нам все эти потуги?


Ключевой момент - устранение страдания. Не будет страдания, какая разница "кто именно не страдает"?
Начинать надо не с "Я", а со страдания.

----------


## Фил

> Да, в этом что-то есть. Я пытаюсь рассуждать о том, что интуиция не способна увидеть множество вещей, но возможно они "попросту" сфабрикованы рассудком.
> 
> Если кирпич неожиданно падает на голову, это ничем не хуже чтения газеты. Не интуиция, а глаза этого не углядели.
> Интуиция в этот момент видит то же, что и всегда: травка зеленеет, солнышко блестит.
> А если глаза углядели, тело отпрянет в сторону, но интуиция занята более важным делом - травкой. 
> 
> 
> Насчет недуманья у меня сильный комплекс.
> Недуманье есть и у тех существ, кому нечем думать. Но они корчатся от боли. Разве это не страдание? И тогда недуманье - не панацея.


Нет, они корчатся от боли, но не страдают по этому поводу. Просто корчатся. Невыносимой боли не бывает. Мозг отключит и перейдет в режим турбо.

----------

Монферран (02.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

Когда попадете молотком по пальцу боль гораздо сильнее. Только вот страдания начинаются потом - жалко себя! А прежней боли то уже и нет.

----------

Монферран (02.10.2015)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Ключевой момент - устранение страдания. Не будет страдания, какая разница "кто именно не страдает"?
> Начинать надо не с "Я", а со страдания.


Хорошо, если страдание существует само по себе, и нет того кто им страдает,  то зачем устранять страдание, опять таки непонятно

----------


## Фил

> Хорошо, если страдание существует само по себе, и нет того кто им страдает,  то зачем устранять страдание, опять таки непонятно


Тогда по другому объясню. Боль существует, страдание - придумано. 
Но мне кажется, что Вам все понятно?

----------

Алик (02.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Хорошо, если страдание существует само по себе, и нет того кто им страдает,  то зачем устранять страдание, опять таки непонятно


Браво! Как только Вы прекратили устранять страдание, оно и исчезнет!  :Smilie:

----------

Альбина (02.10.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (02.10.2015)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Тогда по другому объясню. Боль существует, страдание - придумано. 
> Но мне кажется, что Вам все понятно?


Я тоже так думаю, боль это непридуманное, это реальное ощущение а страдание это оценка. Мой вопрос не в этом а в том что нельзя отрывать страдание от страдающего иначе получается дым без огня

----------

Фил (02.10.2015)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Браво! Как только Вы прекратили устранять страдание, оно и исчезнет!


Отлично, теперь нет страдания. что дальше?

----------


## Алексей Л

> Нет, они корчатся от боли, но не страдают по этому поводу. Просто корчатся. Невыносимой боли не бывает. Мозг отключит и перейдет в режим турбо.


Корчатся или радуются это аспект восприятия, например по Дзогчену все совершенно, что бы не происходило, чувствовать и осознавать эти ощущения без оценки вот и все.
Как сказать приятно это или нет если не с чем сравнивать, сравнивающего ума нет, все имеет один " вкус" поэтому нет разницы между сансарой и нирваной

----------

Фил (02.10.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну, я именно в буддизме встречал слоган: "все создано умом". Ишвара индуизма все-таки не то же, что манас.


"всё " - все элементы нашего индивидуального внутреннего опыта. 
"создано умом" - умственное.

"Manopubbaṅgamā dhammā, manoseṭṭhā, manomayā" (Дхаммапада гл.1, стих1)
Manopubbaṅgamā dhammā - манас предшествует [всем] дхармам(элементам внутреннего опыта)
manoseṭṭhā - манас предводитель [дхарм]
manomayā - [дхармы] умственные.

Будда не всемогущ, в абсолютном смысле, как придуманный Всемогущий Ишвара. 
Могущество Будды заключается в вИдении\видья.
"Реальность видит Он такой, какая она есть"(с)

Будда не может по мановению руки устранить страдания других существ.
"Водою Будды не смывают грязи, страдания других рукой не устраняют, к другим не переносят Просветление своё - Учением существ Они освобождают"(с)

----------

Монферран (02.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Отлично, теперь нет страдания. что дальше?


Вопрос "что дальше" на который нет ответа - тоже страдание.
Оставьте только "отлично"  :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Л (02.10.2015), Альбина (02.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Я тоже так думаю, боль это непридуманное, это реальное ощущение а страдание это оценка. Мой вопрос не в этом а в том что нельзя отрывать страдание от страдающего иначе получается дым без огня


Да! Тогда правильнее будет сказать "есть боль, но нет страдающего от этой боли".

----------

Алексей Л (02.10.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (02.10.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (02.10.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Судя по чему? Не пойму где вы там заслуги увидели.
> 
> Про перемены согласен, нужны, хотя у меня своя теория на этот счет





> (представьте за 2 часа по телефону еле *смог завершить* дела с экспедией, нам *выдали билеты* перед самым закрытием регистрации, когда добрались до паспортного контроля я обнаружил что мне дали не тот билет (у моей девушки нормально) и вот я опять к регистрации а там все закрыто, за 25 минут до вылета меня не пускают через контроль так как нет билета.. *хорошо что сотрудник компании сам принес билет в итоге*) Про ту сумму денег которую я в итоге переплатил так как на следующем рейсе выяснилось что экспедия напортачила, я даже не говорю, хорошо что *у меня были деньги*.


Вы что, смеетесь надо мной? И еще жалуетесь на свою карму?

----------

Pema Sonam (06.10.2015), Алексей Л (02.10.2015), Доня (02.10.2015), Сергей Хос (02.10.2015)

----------


## Гошка

> Так и не пойму, при практиках списывается негативная карма или просто ускоряется? Или есть нюансы?
> 
> Предистория, съездил недавно в отпуск но было столько больших проблем что чуть нервы не сдали, мои авиабилеты пропали пришлось покупать новые, в одном из аэропротов пропал свет как только мы пошли регистрироваться на 2 часа, один рейс вообще отменили пришлось ехать на автобусе, еще я заболел сразу 2 болезнями хотя вообще не болею, поссорился с девушкой и поезд ушел не туда в полночь, я даже не перечисляю мелочи.


Никто не обещал, что жизнь будет легкой и гладкой.

http://vk.com/gelug?w=wall-4639285_14135%2Fall

----------

Пема Дролкар (02.10.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Никто не обещал, что жизнь будет легкой и гладкой.
> 
> http://vk.com/gelug?w=wall-4639285_14135%2Fall


Чортова жизнь!((((((

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Чортова жизнь!((((((


Жизнь прекрасна. Рассказ именно об этом.) Мы слишком много имеем, чтоб еще и жаловаться на то, чего у нас нет.

----------

Алексей Л (02.10.2015)

----------


## Монферран

> Жизнь прекрасна. Рассказ именно об этом.) Мы слишком много имеем, чтоб еще и жаловаться на то, чего у нас нет.


А не имели бы - так и не страдали бы, думая: "да не на что мне жаловаться!"

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Браво! Как только Вы прекратили устранять страдание, оно и исчезнет!


Это гениальное заявление, которое особенно, вероятно, актуально для, например, теминальных онкологических больных. Или для голодных людей.

----------

Сергей Хос (02.10.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Корчатся или радуются это аспект восприятия, например по Дзогчену все совершенно, что бы не происходило, чувствовать и осознавать эти ощущения без оценки вот и все.
> Как сказать приятно это или нет если не с чем сравнивать, сравнивающего ума нет, все имеет один " вкус" поэтому нет разницы между сансарой и нирваной


Говорить легко. А вот на самом деле понимать пустотность страдания и видеть его природу напрямую очень немногим под силу. Тем более, когда оно неприрывно и постоянно.

----------


## Доня

> Слышал наставления касательно начитки Ваджрасаттвы. Если начитывать мантру хотя бы 21 раз в день, то это останавливает накопление негативной кармы, а если начитать 100 000 раз, то полностью очищается. Также в ламриме Дже Цонкапы есть упоминания о том, что добродетельные действия исчерпывают негативную карму так, что та, в итоге, проявляется, как небольшое неудобство, например - головная боль. Но следуя этой логике, если практика Дхармы действительно может активировать негативную карму, то неудобства могут возникнуть разные - от малых, таких как головная боль, или каких нибудь посерьезней. Это скорее зависит от уровня практикующего и от методов, которые он практикует, имхо.


Что бы не делал ты; мантры читал,
Долгие годы аскезой держался,
если при этом умом отвлекался,
Всё бесполезно!-
Так мудрый сказал.

----------

Алик (03.10.2015), Влад К (02.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Это гениальное заявление, которое особенно, вероятно, актуально для, например, теминальных онкологических больных. Или для голодных людей.


И для них тоже. Для них - в первую очередь.
Для всех.
Чем терминальный больной который умрет завтра отличается от человека, который умрёт через 50 лет?

----------


## Харуказе

> Это гениальное заявление, которое особенно, вероятно, актуально для, например, теминальных онкологических больных. Или для голодных людей.


Кармапа был терминально болен онкологией. Когда он умер он вроде улыбался.

----------

Алик (03.10.2015), Владимир Николаевич (02.10.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (02.10.2015), Фил (02.10.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (02.10.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> И для них тоже. Для них - в первую очередь.
> Для всех.
> Чем терминальный больной который умрет завтра отличается от человека, который умрёт через 50 лет?


ничем. Но вряд ли он знает об этом. никакие разговоры о пустотности страданий не прокатывают у неподготовленных практикой умов. Топикстартер, судя по всему, не связывает то, что с ним произошло с пустотностью страдания :Big Grin:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Кармапа был терминально болен онкологией. Когда он умер он вроде улыбался.


??? не поняла. Вы считаете, что такой уровень реализации бывает часто?)

Интересно, сколько тут людей будут еще улыбаться при получасовой зубной боли....

----------


## Альбина

> Да, в этом что-то есть. Я пытаюсь рассуждать о том, что интуиция не способна увидеть множество вещей, но возможно они "попросту" сфабрикованы рассудком.
> 
> Если кирпич неожиданно падает на голову, это ничем не хуже чтения газеты. Не интуиция, а глаза этого не углядели.
> Интуиция в этот момент видит то же, что и всегда: травка зеленеет, солнышко блестит.
> А если глаза углядели, тело отпрянет в сторону, но интуиция занята более важным делом - травкой. 
> 
> 
> Насчет недуманья у меня сильный комплекс.
> Недуманье есть и у тех существ, кому нечем думать. Но они корчатся от боли. Разве это не страдание? И тогда недуманье - не панацея.


Неправда.Интуиция если на пике,то и кирпич увидит.,а глаза его уже нет..и никакой травкой она не занята Она занята главным .А если вы пытаетесь  вникнуть в суть вещей то как-раз тут вот и настигнет кирпич .в этот момент.Что можно познать разумом? Только очертить очередной шаблон.И в этом он преуспевает.А недумание-свобода для ума.Разве он не заслужил этого?Тогда он сам познает все,что ему надо.А надо там совсем мало...

----------

Монферран (02.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

> ничем. Но вряд ли он знает об этом. никакие разговоры о пустотности страданий не прокатывают у неподготовленных практикой умов. Топикстартер, судя по всему, не связывает то, что с ним произошло с пустотностью страдания


У неподготовленных - конечно нет, это будет похоже на издевательство. На Алексей подготовленный!

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> ??? не поняла. Вы считаете, что такой уровень реализации бывает часто?)
> 
> Интересно, сколько тут людей будут еще улыбаться при получасовой зубной боли....


Пема, одна вы, даже не сомневайтесь.

А мы все от зубной боли будем плакать.

----------


## Монферран

> Неправда.Интуиция если на пике,то и кирпич увидит.,а глаза его уже нет..и никакой травкой она не занята Она занята главным .А если вы пытаетесь  вникнуть в суть вещей то как-раз тут вот и настигнет кирпич .в этот момент.Что можно познать разумом? Только очертить очередной шаблон.И в этом он преуспевает.А недумание-свобода для ума.Разве он не заслужил этого?Тогда он сам познает все,что ему надо.А надо там совсем мало...


Животные, если они вообще не думают, по идее должны быть свободны.
Где же их интуиция?
Вот кот сейчас умиротворен, а когда что-то потревожит - не умиротворен. Не вижу мудрости у кота.
Моя проблема в том, что недуманье ассоциируется с тупостью. Отсюда такие вопросы.


Что можно познать разумом? Да, очертить очередной шаблон: буддисты все расскажут. А тут, глядишь, и правда - рассказали и показали - и ты в дамках...  в дхарме.

----------


## Фил

> Животные, если они вообще не думают, по идее должны быть свободны.
> Где же их интуиция?
> Вот кот сейчас умиротворен, а когда что-то потревожит - не умиротворен. Не вижу мудрости у кота.
> Моя проблема в том, что недуманье ассоциируется с тупостью. Отсюда такие вопросы.
> 
> 
> Что можно познать разумом? Да, очертить очередной шаблон: буддисты все расскажут. А тут, глядишь, и правда - рассказали и показали - и ты в дамках...  в дхарме.


От страданий саморефлексии - свободны.
От жажды, агрессии - нет. Это их жизнь.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.10.2015), Монферран (02.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

Чтобы освободиться от гнева, нужна саморефлексия, которая сама по себе - страдание. Уловка 22.
Но выход из порочного круга есть - посредине.

----------

Монферран (02.10.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Животные, если они вообще не думают, по идее должны быть свободны.
> Где же их интуиция?
> Вот кот сейчас умиротворен, а когда что-то потревожит - не умиротворен. Не вижу мудрости у кота.
> Моя проблема в том, что недуманье ассоциируется с тупостью. Отсюда такие вопросы.
> 
> 
> Что можно познать разумом? Да, очертить очередной шаблон: буддисты все расскажут. А тут, глядишь, и правда - рассказали и показали - и ты в дамках...  в дхарме.


Вы даже представить не можете-какие коты мудрые.Они просто с Вами не разговариваюти правильно делают..))) Они чувствую когда энергия благая,а когда разрушительная..А люди часто этого не видят.Их словами можно обмануть.И мой например часто думает..Я по глазам вижу.Интересно о чем.?

----------

Алик (03.10.2015), АртёмМ (02.10.2015), Владимир Николаевич (02.10.2015), Монферран (02.10.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Чтобы освободиться от гнева, нужна саморефлексия, которая сама по себе - страдание. Уловка 22.
> Но выход из порочного круга есть - посредине.


Чтобы освободиться от гнева, его необходимо как минимум высказать, а не накапливать в себе, как некую ценность, подавляя.

А чтобы гнев не возникал достаточно принять самого себя, поскольку в других людях раздражают свои собственные недостатки(само собой не принятые и не понятые, иначе бы они не раздражали).

----------


## Монферран

Альбина.
Знал, что ненароком мог задеть честь этих господ, потому и не сказал: у них нет мудрости. Сказал: не вижу.
Это же логично: простые смертные зачастую не видят мудрость боддхисаттв.
Котэ расчудесный!
Ну что ж, если с ними не поболтать, так хотя бы с их приближенными...  :Smilie:

----------

Альбина (02.10.2015)

----------


## Харуказе

> ничем. Но вряд ли он знает об этом. никакие разговоры о пустотности страданий не прокатывают у неподготовленных практикой умов. Топикстартер, судя по всему, не связывает то, что с ним произошло с пустотностью страдания


Для тех кто практикует не редкость.Иначе все это бессмысленно.Есть даже люди ни дня не практиковавшие,но без проблем переносящие боль.

----------

Фил (02.10.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Кармапа был терминально болен онкологией. Когда он умер он вроде улыбался.


Говорят, Шестнадцатый Гьялва Кармапа Рангджунг Ригпе Дордже, во время своей болезни особое внимание уделял Тонглен, брал на себя болезни и страдания других людей.

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (02.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Чтобы освободиться от гнева, его необходимо как минимум высказать, а не накапливать в себе, как некую ценность, подавляя.
> 
> А чтобы гнев не возникал достаточно принять самого себя, поскольку в других людях раздражают свои собственные недостатки(само собой не принятые и не понятые, иначе бы они не раздражали).


Его надо осознать. И себя осознать. А для этого нужно сознание. Тигр не избавится от агрессии, пока не осознает её. А он ее не осознает. Мы - можем. Не все. Пичужкин, видимо, тоже не осознает.

----------


## Амир

> Чтобы освободиться от гнева, его необходимо как минимум высказать, а не накапливать в себе, как некую ценность, подавляя.
> 
> А чтобы гнев не возникал достаточно принять самого себя, поскольку в других людях раздражают свои собственные недостатки(само собой не принятые и не понятые, иначе бы они не раздражали).


У вас какие то ограниченные воззрения на гнев. С какой целью его высказывать??? Каждая собака пытается высказать свой гнев на проезжающую машину, и это служит для вас примером??? Ха, Ха, и куда это вас приведёт??? 
Одна ситуация и два противоположных пути: обусловленность ситуацией или её осознавание.  :Smilie:

----------


## Алексей Л

> Вы что, смеетесь надо мной? И еще жалуетесь на свою карму?


А, понял, вы имеете в виду что все удачно закончилось. А я и не жалуюсь, я живу жизнью богов уже сейчас, мне больше интересно откуда взялись все эти проблемы в то время как они давно должны были списаться, меня интересует как именно очищается неблагая карма посредством практик нендро, либо она исчезает либо ускрояеюся ее плоды. Пока было лишь одно объяснение что просто учкоряется. Вы с этим согласны?

----------


## Алексей Л

> Никто не обещал, что жизнь будет легкой и гладкой.
> 
> http://vk.com/gelug?w=wall-4639285_14135%2Fall


Согласен, ответьте на вопрос, как именно списывается карма в процессе практики. Я задаю только этот вопрос

----------

Гошка (05.10.2015)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Слышал наставления касательно начитки Ваджрасаттвы. Если начитывать мантру хотя бы 21 раз в день, то это останавливает накопление негативной кармы, а если начитать 100 000 раз, то полностью очищается. Также в ламриме Дже Цонкапы есть упоминания о том, что добродетельные действия исчерпывают негативную карму так, что та, в итоге, проявляется, как небольшое неудобство, например - головная боль. Но следуя этой логике, если практика Дхармы действительно может активировать негативную карму, то неудобства могут возникнуть разные - от малых, таких как головная боль, или каких нибудь посерьезней. Это скорее зависит от уровня практикующего и от методов, которые он практикует, имхо.


Ваджрасатву еще сравнивают с двумя пальцами в рот.  Неприятно узнать что у тебя накопилось внутри,  но результат будет очень благоприятным по завершении процедуры.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Говорить легко. А вот на самом деле понимать пустотность страдания и видеть его природу напрямую очень немногим под силу. Тем более, когда оно неприрывно и постоянно.


Я честно не знаю о чем вы, что значит понимать, понимать чем, концептуальным умом или чем, способен ли на это концептуальный ум?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А, понял, вы имеете в виду что все удачно закончилось. А я и не жалуюсь, я живу жизнью богов уже сейчас, мне больше интересно откуда взялись все эти проблемы в* то время как они давно должны были списаться,* меня интересует как именно очищается неблагая карма посредством практик нендро, либо она исчезает либо ускрояеюся ее плоды. Пока было лишь одно объяснение что просто учкоряется. Вы с этим согласны?


А то, что новая карма постоянно накапливается, Вы это учли?

----------


## Алексей Л

> ничем. Но вряд ли он знает об этом. никакие разговоры о пустотности страданий не прокатывают у неподготовленных практикой умов. Топикстартер, судя по всему, не связывает то, что с ним произошло с пустотностью страдания


Не связываю, если есть страдание то пустое оно или нет какая разница, пока есть думающий сравнивающий лучше-хуже ум будет и страдание

----------


## Алексей Л

> ??? не поняла. Вы считаете, что такой уровень реализации бывает часто?)
> 
> Интересно, сколько тут людей будут еще улыбаться при получасовой зубной боли....


Я с такими доводами не согласен, улыбаться от боли это противоестественно, организм будет делать то что предполагают рефлексы, если есть зубная боль то реализованный человек просто фиксирует спазмы, но не сравнивает и в таком случае его ум не перебирает варианты а просто переживает опыт.

----------


## Алексей Л

> У неподготовленных - конечно нет, это будет похоже на издевательство. На Алексей подготовленный!


Спасибо что вы хорошего обо мне мнения, хотя и не понятно подготовленный к чему? Только два состояния, освобожденный или обусловленный, пока мой ум обусловден я не могу считать себя подготовленным.

----------


## Влад К

> Ваджрасатву еще сравнивают с двумя пальцами в рот.  Неприятно узнать что у тебя накопилось внутри,  но результат будет очень благоприятным по завершении процедуры.


Прикольное сравнение) Только, я бы сказал, что не два пальца, а четыре - ибо при практике очищения необходимо задействовать четыре силы, благодаря которым, и осуществляется очищение.(противоядие, раскаяние, обещание не делать и опора на прибежище) Тогда может будет результат)))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.10.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (02.10.2015)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Ваджрасатву еще сравнивают с двумя пальцами в рот.  Неприятно узнать что у тебя накопилось внутри,  но результат будет очень благоприятным по завершении процедуры.


ну естественно когда неблагая карма исчерпана то будет только карашо. 
я правильно понял два пальца в рот и будет рвота, то есть все кто делает практику будут иметь большие проблемы в ходе выполнения?

----------


## Алексей Л

> А то, что новая карма постоянно накапливается, Вы это учли?


Конечно

----------


## Алексей Л

> Прикольное сравнение) Только, я бы сказал, что не два пальца, а четыре - ибо при практике очищения необходимо задействовать четыре силы, благодаря которым, и осуществляется очищение.(противоядие, раскаяние, обещание не делать и опора на прибежище) Тогда может будет результат)))


Тогда можно сказать что если при выполнении практики у вас все ухудшилось, то практика работает, все норм?)))

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Отлично, теперь нет страдания. что дальше?


А тема, смотрю с юморком  :Smilie: 
Если страданий нет,  то зачем такой вопрос?  Не ужели непонятно,  что можно ограбить банк, купить коньяк, сигары и крутую тачку, ну и устроить майтхуну.   :Smilie: )))

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> ну естественно когда неблагая карма исчерпана то будет только карашо. 
> я правильно понял два пальца в рот и быдет рвота, то есть все кто делает практику будут иметь большие проблемы в ходе выполнения?


Проблемы возможны,  но как показывает опыт,  они в большинстве случаев смешные. 
Рекомендуют сначала получить хорошие инструкции от квалифицированных практиков.

----------


## АртёмМ

> У вас какие то ограниченные воззрения на гнев. С какой целью его высказывать??? Каждая собака пытается высказать свой гнев на проезжающую машину, и это служит для вас примером??? Ха, Ха, и куда это вас приведёт??? 
> Одна ситуация и два противоположных пути: обусловленность ситуацией или её осознавание.


А с какой целью не высказывать и накапливать его? Вам гнев нравится и хочется его в себе побольше?

----------


## Влад К

> Тогда можно сказать что если при выполнении практики у вас все ухудшилось, то практика работает, все норм?)))


Не факт. Практика может ухудшаться и по другим причинам. Может быть чинят препятствия вредоносные духи.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Проблемы возможны,  но как показывает опыт,  они в большинстве случаев смешные. 
> Рекомендуют сначала получить хорошие инструкции от квалифицированных практиков.


Да, смешные, когда у вас самолет взлетает через 25 минут а вас не пускают потому что у вас не тот билет, оч смешно знаете ли, только смеялись мы позже)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Не факт. Практика может ухудшаться и по другим причинам. Может быть чинят препятствия вредоносные духи.


Для меня как бы все прозрачно, если принять тезис что очищение кармы происходит путем ускорения ее плодов то практика неизбежно ведет к их проявлению (конечно же при наличае условий) либо тогда какой смысл практики если она на очищает. Либо это очищение происходит по-другому

----------


## Фил

> Спасибо что вы хорошего обо мне мнения, хотя и не понятно подготовленный к чему? Только два состояния, освобожденный или обусловленный, пока мой ум обусловден я не могу считать себя подготовленным.


подготовлены к буддийскому волапюку.

----------


## Нико

> Для меня как бы все прозрачно, если принять тезис что очищение кармы происходит путем ускорения ее плодов то практика неизбежно ведет к их проявлению (конечно же при наличае условий) либо тогда какой смысл практики если она на очищает. Либо это очищение происходит по-другому


Вы ищете молодую буддистку? Так продолжайте искать, за сим и карму постигнете в процессе. )

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Да, смешные, когда у вас самолет взлетает через 25 минут а вас не пускают потому что у вас не тот билет, оч смешно знаете ли, только смеялись мы позже)


Сочувствую, такое бывает, к сожалению.... Чем-то похоже на то, когда едешь, а все время загорается красный свет, но светофоры не виноваты и водитель тоже не виноват.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А с какой целью не высказывать и накапливать его? Вам гнев нравится и хочется его в себе побольше?


Просто не цепляться и просто отпускать )

----------

Альбина (02.10.2015)

----------


## Влад К

> Для меня как бы все прозрачно, если принять тезис что очищение кармы происходит путем ускорения ее плодов то практика неизбежно ведет к их проявлению (конечно же при наличае условий) либо тогда какой смысл практики если она на очищает. Либо это очищение происходит по-другому


По разному может быть. Если использовать сильные методы очищения без постепенной подготовки перед этим, то можно не вывезти всплывающую карму, имхо.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это гениальное заявление, которое особенно, вероятно, актуально для, например, теминальных онкологических больных. Или для голодных людей.


Многие жизненные советы сводятся к тому, что человек из Беверли-Хиллз советует человеку в Магадане выйти из зоны комфорта. ))))

----------

Нико (02.10.2015), Пема Дролкар (03.10.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы ищете молодую буддистку? Так продолжайте искать, за сим и карму постигнете в процессе. )


На ретриты надо ездить.
А еще лучше - поселиться в кунсангаре )))

----------

Нико (02.10.2015)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Вы ищете молодую буддистку? Так продолжайте искать, за сим и карму постигнете в процессе. )


Да, вот только нет их нигде молодых буддисток, отчасти потому что в юном возрасте никто буддизмом не интересуется

----------


## Алексей Л

> Сочувствую, такое бывает, к сожалению.... Чем-то похоже на то, когда едешь, а все время загорается красный свет, но светофоры не виноваты и водитель тоже не виноват.


Со мной был другой случай (три года назад) как раз через несколько дней как начал ежедневные практики ати йоги, я попал в автомобильную аварию причем не по моей вине и машина получила структурные повреждения ее списали, а у меня от ударов  долго болела шея (не знаю как по русски был виплеш). Тогда я думал что что-то делаю не так, как же я ошибался

----------


## Нико

> Да, вот только нет их нигде молодых буддисток, отчасти потому что в юном возрасте никто буддизмом не интересуется


Зря Вы так поспешно делаете выводы. Интересуются, ещё как!)))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да, вот только нет их нигде молодых буддисток, отчасти потому что в юном возрасте никто буддизмом не интересуется


Хренасе! в юном возрасте - это сколько же?

----------


## Алексей Л

> По разному может быть. Если использовать сильные методы очищения без постепенной подготовки перед этим, то можно не вывезти всплывающую карму, имхо.


Что вы называете постепенными, нендро разве не постепенный ?

----------


## Алексей Л

> На ретриты надо ездить.
> А еще лучше - поселиться в кунсангаре )))


Ну может быть, только я живу на другом конце света

----------


## Нико

> Ну может быть, только я живу на другом конце света


Владивосток? Бурятия? Там куча молоденьких буддисток).

----------


## Алексей Л

> Хренасе! в юном возрасте - это сколько же?


20-25 лет, я разговаривал об этом с одной знакомой, ей 25 лет, она говорит что даже в ее возрасте это рано

----------


## Алексей Л

> Владивосток? Бурятия? Там куча молоденьких буддисток).


Да нет же я живу в Новой Зеландии и не собираюсь уезжать, гражданство у меня

----------


## Нико

> Да нет же я живу в Новой Зеландии и не собираюсь уезжать, гражданство у меня


У, а в Новой Зеландии тем более.... Погуглите там гелугпинские центры, они есть))).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да нет же я живу в Новой Зеландии и не собираюсь уезжать, гражданство у меня


Ну и в чем проблема? в дзогчен-общине полно девушек и наверняка не трудно найти такую, которая с радостью променяет унылый подмосковный пейзаж на панорамные виды из Властелина колец )))
Приезжайте на какой-нибудь ретрит, уедете с буддисткой.
А еще лучше воспитать из местных. На готовенькое-то приходить кажный может, а попробуй сам)))

----------

Алексей Л (03.10.2015)

----------


## Алексей Л

> У, а в Новой Зеландии тем более.... Погуглите там гелугпинские центры, они есть))).


))) вроде есть один если именно Гелуг, только чего мне там делать-то, тусоваться для знакомства даже смешно. да и не русские они а мне подходит русская.
У нас есть два Кагъю монастыря, один из них находится за городом и там редко кто бывает а второй -там мой лама но девушек не видел

----------


## Алексей Л

> Ну и в чем проблема? в дзогчен-общине полно девушек и наверняка не трудно найти такую, которая с радостью променяет унылый подмосковный пейзаж на панорамные виды из Властелина колец )))
> Приезжайте на какой-нибудь ретрит, уедете с буддисткой.
> А еще лучше воспитать из местных. На готовенькое-то приходить кажный может, а попробуй сам)))


Хорошая мысль, как-нибудь приеду на ретрит. 
Мне местные не нравятся, русские лучше

----------


## Алексей Л

> Ну


Сергей, хотелось бы услышать именно ваше мнение по поводу каким образом очищается карма при пракитке?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, хотелось бы услышать именно ваше мнение по поводу каким образом очищается карма при пракитке?


Алексей, а что вам мое мнение? это в ламриме разжевано - подробнее некуда. Читайте.

----------


## Влад К

> Что вы называете постепенными, нендро разве не постепенный ?


Нгондро постепенные, да. По идее при постепенной практике не должно возникать непредвиденных активаций кармы))))) А если задействуются мощные методы какие-то, то они могут активировать карму, которая проявляется в виде проблем. Но сам факт того, что человек пересекся с этим методами говорит о том, что у него с ними связь, а значит проблемы всплывающие по ходу - это неотъемлемая часть его связи с методом, благодаря преодолению которых(проблем в смысле)возможна реализация( имхо)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Алексей, а что вам мое мнение? это в ламриме разжевано - подробнее некуда. Читайте.


Если читали расскажите своими словами, очистка предполагает ускорение переживания реультатов или же негативная карма просто исчезает

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если читали расскажите своими словами, очистка предполагает ускорение переживания реультатов или же негативная карма просто исчезает


и так и эдак бывает, с одним небольшим уточнением: карма не может исчезнуть, могут плоды не вызреть

----------


## Алексей Л

Когда есть Дхарма и жажда следовать ей то есть и клетка клеш и путы. Брось основу, прекрати путь,
пусть не будет ни на пылинки жажды следовать Дхарме, тогда не будет кармы и не созреют ее плоды.
Это сказал тот чей авторитет для меня превыше всего- Логнченпа

----------


## Алексей Л

> и так и эдак бывает, с одним небольшим уточнением: карма не может исчезнуть, могут плоды не вызреть


Спасибо.
Невызревшие плоды, а они куда исчезнут?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Спасибо.
> Невызревшие плоды, а они куда исчезнут?


Останутся в потенциале. Доктринально считается, что с безначальных времен каждое существо накопило неизмеримое кол-во семян кармы и "следов", но созревают из них далеко не все. Кроме того, практики очищения могут "ослабить" уже готовый созреть плод (например, болезнь вместо смерти или мелкая неприятность вместо крупной)

----------

Алексей Л (03.10.2015), Влад К (03.10.2015), Владимир Николаевич (03.10.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Например:

In a sense it matters less what the effects of something may be, when we can employ some powerful force to destroy their root cause and so eliminate the effects. Why? Because the effects can only occur in dependence on the cause. Applying a powerful antidote to the cause will get rid of it, and once the cause is eliminated, the effects due to that cause
will also cease. That is why this can be called the truth of cessation.

В известном смысле, не имеет большого значения, каков мог бы быть результат того или иного, если мы способны задействовать могущественные силы для разрушения коренной причины и таким образом воспрепятствовать проявлению результата. Почему? да потому что результат может проявиться лишь в зависимости от причины. Применяя могущественное противоядие против причины избавит нас от ее действия, а когда причина устранена, результат также не наступит. Вот почему это называется истиной прекращения.

Dalai Lama XIV, _The Vision of Enlightenment_

----------

Алексей Л (03.10.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я с такими доводами не согласен, улыбаться от боли это противоестественно, организм будет делать то что предполагают рефлексы, если есть зубная боль то реализованный человек просто фиксирует спазмы, но не сравнивает и в таком случае его ум не перебирает варианты а просто переживает опыт.


А че ж не улыбаться, когда страдания вообще нет(как настаивали выше)?)))




> Не связываю, если есть страдание то пустое оно или нет какая разница, пока есть думающий сравнивающий лучше-хуже ум будет и страдание


Ага. Покажите мне в самсаре хоть один несравнивающий ум)) Или мы уже все из нее вышли?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я честно не знаю о чем вы, что значит понимать, понимать чем, концептуальным умом или чем, способен ли на это концептуальный ум?


Видеть напрямую природу страдания означает, не страдать, даже если испытываешь боль. Это внеконцептуально)) Без концепций)) Видишь суть и не страдаешь одновременно. и не думаешь, что страдаешь))

----------

Алексей Л (03.10.2015)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Dalai Lama XIV, _The Vision of Enlightenment_[/COLOR]


Здесь как раз говорится что карма исчезает как только устранена причина

----------

Сергей Хос (03.10.2015)

----------


## Алексей Л

> А че ж не улыбаться, когда страдания вообще нет(как настаивали выше)?)))


Хорошо, пусть будет по вашему




> Ага. Покажите мне в самсаре хоть один несравнивающий ум)) Или мы уже все из нее вышли?


Не могу, в сансаре все страдают

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А, понял, вы имеете в виду что все удачно закончилось. А я и не жалуюсь, я живу жизнью богов уже сейчас, мне больше интересно откуда взялись все эти проблемы в то время как они давно должны были списаться, меня интересует как именно очищается неблагая карма посредством практик нендро, либо она исчезает либо ускрояеюся ее плоды. Пока было лишь одно объяснение что просто учкоряется. Вы с этим согласны?


Оно не только УДАЧНО закончилось))Оно УДАЧНО ШЛО)))Ничего СТРАШНОГО так и не произошло.

Должны были списаться проблемы?) Вас еще несомненно ждет "цветок в петлице" по проблемам - это старость, болезни и смерть.

За какие- такие шикарные заслуги все должно было списаться? На Вашем потоке сознания еще есть куча неблагих семян, как и у всех. Если какое-то из семян получит в какой-то момент последнее дополнительное условие, которое даст ему взойти, то то, что было в аэропорту Вам может показаться вообще раем небесным. Бывает так, что человек сошел с машины по малой нужде на минутку в самой цивилизованной стране, а в лесу после этого нашли его труп. 

Все очень просто - когда человек путешествует, особенно в не слишком развитые страны, он имеет больше необычных условий для его привычного образа жизни, например, вирусы, плохую воду и неорганизованность транспорта, по сравнению с его привычным цивилизованным миром. Никакой тут мистики нет. Он ЖДЕТ, что будет, как привычно, но в другой стране норма привычности другая, и есть смысл понимать, что там можно назвать удачей, а что -нет))Многие из нас были в Индии и прекрасно знают, что за несостыковки могут там происходить, а поэтому вопрос стоит только - найти поскорей хоть какой-то выход)) Многие из нас отсидели сутками в аэропортах, уехали на опаздывающих на 6 часов поездах неизвестно куда и так далее)))А не ходите, дети, в Африку гулять)

При наличии непривычных условий некоторые спящие семена проявляются. Но Вы должны знать, что и в Вашем мире в любое время может что-то случиться, потому что в ВАС есть ПРИЧИНЫ - неблагие семена, оставшиеся после Ваших прежних неблагих деяний. Бывает, что семя спит только потому, что ему не хватает единственного малюсенького условия, при  котором оно сразу - БАЦЦЦ, и проявится. Самыми сильными условиями являются проявления аффектов - гнева, страсти и неведенья. У архатов неблагие семена не проявляются, потому что полностью искоренены клеши. Им может и больно, но они не страдают.

Нгондро есть смысл делать с правильной мотивацией, а также движение полезно всем.)) Но избыть ВСЕ семена Вашей неблагой кармы Вы не сможете. Так что единственный способ - искоренить Ваши аффекты. И предельно следовать благому. Когда человек активно следует благому - развитию понимания, правильным поступкам и так далее - у него автоматически все меньше проявляются неблагие семена, а проявляются благие.

А Ваша жизнь богов - иллюзия. Боги прекрекрасно живут, наслаждаясь, но умирают долго и мучительно, и их все отвергают. Так что есть смысл об этом памятовать и двинуться слегка. В сторону освоения Учения.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Со мной был другой случай (три года назад) как раз через несколько дней как начал ежедневные практики ати йоги, я попал в автомобильную аварию причем не по моей вине и машина получила структурные повреждения ее списали, а у меня от ударов  долго болела шея (не знаю как по русски был виплеш). Тогда я думал что что-то делаю не так, как же я ошибался


Как бы исследование контингента молодых буддисток не привело к похожему результату)))

----------


## Алексей Л

> Нгондро есть смысл делать с правильной мотивацией, а также движение полезно всем.)) Но избыть ВСЕ семена Вашей неблагой кармы Вы не сможете. Так что единственный способ - искоренить Ваши аффекты. И предельно следовать благому. Когда человек активно следует благому - развитию понимания, правильным поступкам и так далее - у него автоматически все меньше проявляются неблагие семена, а проявляются благие.


Какова правильная мотивация?

И почему нендро не может искоренить всю карму, по-моему оно как раз полностью подготавливает к заключительной практике. 
Вообще мне не понятно зачем копить благую карму, если конечно не собираетесь в Нирвану, я не желаю ни сансары ни нирваны.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Как бы исследование контингента молодых буддисток не привело к похожему результату)))


Ой, я уже заметил женщины это "зло" , теряется созерцание и блаженство

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Какова правильная мотивация?
> 
> И почему нендро не может искоренить всю карму, по-моему оно как раз полностью подготавливает к заключительной практике. 
> Вообще мне не понятно зачем копить благую карму, если конечно не собираетесь в Нирвану, я не желаю ни сансары ни нирваны.


Правильная мотивация в нгондро, вообще-то, стать Буддой на благо всех существ, полагаю)

У Вас есть пробелы в матчасти. Искоренить всю карму невозможно, поскольку она УЖЕ отпечаталась на Вашем потоке сознания за многие предыдущие жизни. Точно также, как невозможно сейчас радикально исправить Ваш скелет, форму головы, цвет глаз, рост и так далее.  Это УЖЕ сформировано в прошлом. Прошлое искоренить и исправить нельзя.

Все учение построено не на искоренении прошлой благой кармы, а на закладывании новой благой. Тоесть, развитие того, что только должно отпечататься на Вашем сознании - на это можно влиять. Но тем не менее, у Вас есть весь багаж, скажем, поведенческих "привычек", которые укоренились глубоко от многократного повторения. И если не отслеживать их и не пресекать дурных проявлений, меняя их осознанно на благие(применяя противоядия против гнева, страсти и неведенья), вы будете подтверждать эти "привычки", действуя на автомате. И тем труднее будет вырваться из них и менять. Именно поэтому существо многократно перерождается в самсаре и не может выйти из нее.

Понятие накапливания благого - это именно перемена собственных привычных ментальных стереотипов на другие, которые ведут к освобождению и прямому пониманию сути окружающих явлений.

Вы не желаете ни самсары, ни Нирваны. Про Нирвану я не буду говорить. Возьмем самсару. Вы полностью в ней, как бы не желали ее, - и пока не в силах правильно смотреть даже на самую незначительную собственную страдательность. Собираетесь Вы в нее, или нет - это пока ВАША РЕАЛЬНОСТЬ. Хотите ее Вы или нет. Вопрос в том - хотите ли Вы в ней ОСТАВАТЬСЯ.))

У меня у самой произошло очень тяжелое происшествие в самом начале моего буддизма. В силу мошенничества одной из моей подруг я оказалась должной посторонним людям сумму, в десять раз превышающую мои финансовые возможности. Лично мое мнение на этот счет, что когда ты берешь на себя ответственность за практику, твое сознание тебе "подставляет" такого рода задачи, где ты можешь вылезти только практикуя. Если бы я не знала про буддизм и неблагую карму, я бы эту историю с этом ключе не расценивала. Как большинство людей, которые далеки от буддизма. Но это СЛУЧИЛОСЬ, когда я встретилась с буддизмом. И я знала, что причины этого моего страдания лежат во мне. А дальше просто старалась всячески не впасть в эмоции и не причинить никому вреда, просто выгребать нравственными способами. За 20 лет практики страдательность существенно уменьшилась. не потому, что перестало случаться что-то неприятное и тяжелое, а потому, что взгляд на страдательность изменился.

Просто нгондро делать - Вам не поможет, думаю, или поможет очень мало. Для этого нужна опреленная устремленность и ПОНИМАНИЕ - зачем это делать. А до этого нужно очень тщательно исследовать о чем 4 Благородные Истины. И, соответственно, понятие о карме.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Ой, я уже заметил женщины это "зло" , теряется созерцание и блаженство


ой, по мне так наоборот. 
блаженство улучшается, а созерцание расширяется.

----------


## Йен

Обдумывание результата кармы ведет к страданию или сумасшествию.

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (03.10.2015)

----------


## Шавырин

> Обдумывание результата кармы ведет к страданию или сумасшествию.


Откуда такая информация ?

----------


## Aion

> Ускоряется.


Откуда такая информация?

----------


## Алик

Так любое обдумывание ведет к страданию:
"Соен-са сказал: «Люди желают денег, славы, секса, еды и отдыха. Все их желания от мышления. Мышление — это страдание. Страдание не есть мир на земле. Отсутствие мышления — это отсутствие страданий. Отсутствие страданий значит обретение мира на земле. Мир среди всех людей в мире — это абсолют. И в каждом отдельном случае Абсолют — это «Я»." http://zendao.ru/library/Dropping_ashes_on_Buddha

----------

Алексей Л (04.10.2015), Монферран (04.10.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Так любое обдумывание ведет к страданию:





> Правильное устремление – это мышление свободное от невежества, недоброжелательности, алчности и жестокости, а также стремление развить чистые и благородные качества ума.
> 
> Благородный Восьмеричный Путь


 :Cool:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Так любое обдумывание ведет к страданию:
> "Соен-са сказал: «Люди желают денег, славы, секса, еды и отдыха. Все их желания от мышления. Мышление — это страдание. Страдание не есть мир на земле. Отсутствие мышления — это отсутствие страданий. Отсутствие страданий значит обретение мира на земле. Мир среди всех людей в мире — это абсолют. И в каждом отдельном случае Абсолют — это «Я»." http://zendao.ru/library/Dropping_ashes_on_Buddha


Так, может, убить себя? мертвые не мыслят и не страдают.

----------


## Алик

> Так, может, убить себя? мертвые не мыслят и не страдают.


Можно ограничиться убийством эго).

----------

Монферран (04.10.2015), Фил (04.10.2015)

----------


## Алик

> 


Согласен, но даже правильное  мышление в конце концов должно быть отброшено. Даже самые благие мысли не позволяют быть здесь и сейчас.

----------

Монферран (04.10.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Согласен, но даже правильное  мышление в конце концов должно быть отброшено.


Каким образом?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.10.2015), Монферран (04.10.2015), Шавырин (03.10.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Каким образом?


Быть в том, что делаешь в это мгновение, на 100%, не проверять себя.

----------

Монферран (04.10.2015), Фил (04.10.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Какова правильная мотивация?
> 
> И почему нендро не может искоренить всю карму, по-моему оно как раз полностью подготавливает к заключительной практике. 
> Вообще мне не понятно зачем копить благую карму, если конечно не собираетесь в Нирвану, я не желаю ни сансары ни нирваны.


Мотивация для практики нёндро - Бодхичитта, так как нёдро является специальными подготовительными методами.

Благая карма нужна как минимум для того, чтобы и в будущем были условия для следования Дхарме - внешние и внутренние. 

Если Вы устремлены на практику, то благие следы\отпечатки в уме также очень важны. Пока ум загрязнён следами прошлых  неумелых действий и нет избытка положительных впечатлений - созерцания и прозрения не достичь.

----------


## Йен

> Откуда такая информация ?


Результат каммы является невообразимостью, которую не стоит пытаться продумать. Того, кто попытается продумать её, ожидает либо сумасшествие, либо неудовлетворённость.

*Ачинтеййя сутта ( АН 4.77 )*

----------

Балдинг (31.10.2015), Юй Кан (03.10.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Быть в том, что делаешь в это мгновение, на 100%, не проверять себя.


Похерить вторую сигнальную систему и вернуться к животному состоянию - разве этому учил Будда?  :EEK!:

----------


## Альбина

> Можно ограничиться убийством эго).


И в отсутствие эго могут быть и деньги и еда и секс,просто сами по себе,без желаний.Разве нет?Просто оно само..)как с этим быть?

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Похерить вторую сигнальную систему и вернуться к животному состоянию - разве этому учил Будда?


наверное - успокоить.... или по крайней мере научиться иногда успокаивать не теряя ясности

----------

Aion (03.10.2015), Алик (03.10.2015), Фил (04.10.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Согласен, но даже правильное  мышление в конце концов должно быть отброшено. Даже самые благие мысли не позволяют быть здесь и сейчас.


А плохо не станет, если разучиться думать о будущем и прошлом, да и вообще--разучиться думать?

----------


## Алик

> Похерить вторую сигнальную систему и вернуться к животному состоянию - разве этому учил Будда?


Остановить неконтролируемый поток мыслей не значит вернуться к животному состоянию. Животные живут только для себя, а ясный ум позволяет, в конце концов, осознать, что "Я" неотделимо от этого мира, помощь ему становится естественным состоянием.

----------

Альбина (03.10.2015), Монферран (04.10.2015), Фил (04.10.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Остановить неконтролируемый поток мыслей не значит вернуться к животному состоянию. Животные живут только для себя, а ясный ум позволяет, в конце концов, осознать, что "Я" неотделимо от этого мира, помощь ему становится естественным состоянием.


Как можно что-то осознать, отбросив мышление?

----------

Алексей Л (04.10.2015), АртёмМ (04.10.2015)

----------


## Алик

> А плохо не станет, если разучиться думать о будущем и прошлом, да и вообще--разучиться думать?


Мьонг Гонг Суним писал, что в результате неправильного воспитания рассудок из самого ценного инструмента превратился в хозяина, создал эго, кучу иллюзий. Задача ведь не в том, чтобы разучиться думать, нужно найти своё настоящее "Я", тогда рассудок опять станет только инструментом для решения разнообразных вопросов.

----------

Алексей Л (04.10.2015), Монферран (04.10.2015), Фил (04.10.2015)

----------


## Алик

> И в отсутствие эго могут быть и деньги и еда и секс,просто сами по себе,без желаний.Разве нет?Просто оно само..)как с этим быть?


Дзен -мастер Сунг Сан, уже став просветленным, 10 лет ремонтировал стиральные машины в прачечной. Так думаю, что ему за это платили). Он писал, что в богатстве нет ничего плохого, если это богатство не для себя, а для других. Как пример : основатель "Икеи" Ингвар Кампрад был очень богат, но при этом сам жил очень скромно: 
"В одном из своих интервью, он рассказал, что машине, которую он водит, исполнилось уже 15 лет; что он всегда летает эконом-классом; и что от своих подчинённых требует использовать обе стороны листа бумаги. Вся мебель в его доме – из магазина ИКЕА, за исключением «старого кресла и прекрасных напольных часов».
Ингвар 32 года пользуется одним и тем же креслом: «Я пользуюсь им 32 года. Жена считает, что мне нужно новое – потому что материал загрязнился... Но в остальном – оно не хуже нового»." ttps://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Кампрад,_Ингвар_Феодор

----------

Альбина (03.10.2015), Монферран (04.10.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Как можно что-то осознать, отбросив мышление?


Ну прочувствовать ).

----------

Альбина (03.10.2015), Монферран (04.10.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Задача ведь не в том, чтобы разучиться думать, нужно найти своё настоящее "Я", тогда рассудок опять станет только инструментом для решения разнообразных вопросов.


Вы писали, что даже правильное мышление должно быть отброшено. Судя по логическим несоответствиям, это уже достигнуто. Остается отбросить неправильное--и уподобиться жывотному.

----------


## Aion

> Ну прочувствовать ).


Ну так, если чувство в сознании, в бессознательном - мышление. Если их не согласовывать, рано или поздно нахлобучит невроз...

----------


## Алик

> Вы писали, что даже правильное мышление должно быть отброшено. Судя по логическим несоответствиям, это уже достигнуто. Остается отбросить неправильное--и уподобиться жывотному.


Ну , если такому красивому, то почему бы и нет )? Мы и есть животные, вообразившие себя чем-то большим.

----------

Монферран (04.10.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> А плохо не станет, если разучиться думать о будущем и прошлом, да и вообще--разучиться думать?


 думать в нужном русле  и ПРИНИМАТЬ нужные решения позволит только четкое видение здесь и сейчас.А прошлое и будущее-его нет.Точнее оно есть в здесь и сейчас ,и о нем думать нет смысла.Простите,если запутанно написано ) Плохо не станет..Захорошеет..)Думать невозможно разучиться,за плечами- опыт,впереди -"все течет,все меняется".Как тут разучишься?))

----------

Алик (03.10.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Ну так, если чувство в сознании, в бессознательном - мышление. Если их не согласовывать, рано или поздно нахлобучит невроз...


Мьонг Гонг Суним писал:
"Если постоянно занимаешься практикой Дзен, начинаешь сталкиваться с событиями и состояниями, необъяснимыми с точки зрения прагматичного рассудка. Появляется ощущение, что сходишь с ума. Со всей ответственностью заявляю:
Единственное, что вам точно не грозит, если вы пошли по пути Дзен, так это сойти с ума. Вы можете только выздороветь."http://zendao.ru/Clouds

----------

Монферран (04.10.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Мьонг Гонг Суним писал:
> "Если постоянно занимаешься практикой Дзен, начинаешь сталкиваться с событиями и состояниями, необъяснимыми с точки зрения прагматичного рассудка. Появляется ощущение, что сходишь с ума. Со всей ответственностью заявляю:
> Единственное, что вам точно не грозит, если вы пошли по пути Дзен, так это сойти с ума. Вы можете только выздороветь."http://zendao.ru/Clouds


Невроз и сумасшествие - разное.

----------


## Алик

> Невроз и сумасшествие - разное.


Смотрел симптомы невроза, пока, вроде, не наблюдаю).

----------

Альбина (03.10.2015), Монферран (04.10.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Мы и есть животные, вообразившие себя чем-то большим.


Мы есть люди и имеем преимущество над жывотными. Таков _буддийский_ взгляд.

----------


## Алик

> Мы есть люди и имеем преимущество над жывотными. Таков _буддийский_ взгляд.


Благодаря этому преимуществу в мире ежедневно исчезает один вид живых существ и планета всё больше становится похожей на помойку , а уж как мы пользуемся этим преимуществом во время войн!

----------

Монферран (04.10.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Смотрел симптомы невроза, пока, вроде, не наблюдаю).


Это нормально:


> Целым слоям населения и в голову не приходит - несмотря на их явную бессознательность - становиться невротиками. 
> 
> *К.Г.Юнг 
> Личное и сверхличное, или коллективное бессознательное*

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Благодаря этому преимуществу в мире ежедневно исчезает один вид живых существ и планета всё больше становится похожей на помойку , а уж как мы пользуемся этим преимуществом во время войн!


Это к чему? Если хочется возразить, возражайте _логично_.

----------


## Алик

> Это к чему? Если хочется возразить, возражайте _логично_.


Нет желания).

----------

Монферран (04.10.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> думать в нужном русле  и ПРИНИМАТЬ нужные решения позволит только четкое видение здесь и сейчас.


Алик сказал отбросить всякое мышление, значит отбросить.




> А прошлое и будущее-его нет.Точнее оно есть в здесь и сейчас ,и о нем думать нет смысла.


Как в анекдоте: "Что тут думать? Прыгать нада!"




> Как тут разучишься?))


Читайте "дзен-мастеров", они разучат  :Smilie:

----------

Альбина (04.10.2015)

----------


## Шавырин

> Результат каммы является невообразимостью, которую не стоит пытаться продумать. Того, кто попытается продумать её, ожидает либо сумасшествие, либо неудовлетворённость.
> 
> *Ачинтеййя сутта ( АН 4.77 )*


Перевод отсюда http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm ? 

Спасибо , у меня нет доверия к этому ресурсу  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (04.10.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Это нормально:


Но дорогой Aion.Нахождение у себя любых симптомов  уже отдает неврозом,не находите?)Если их не видно-может и нет никакой болезни ?
Вы считаете-подсознательное надо удерживать усилиями? А как же карма? А как-же высвобождение бодхичитты? Думаете -потерять контроль-сорваться с катушек и испепелить все вокруг? Так вот обычно бывает все наоборот ..) При отсутствии мышления остается природа Будды и всеведение .Да избави меня Будда от постановки диагнозов без желания пациента  его получить и тем более без просьбы разобраться. ..

----------

Алик (04.10.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

У кого есть доверие к Тханиссаро Бхиккху, тот может посмотреть его перевод на англ.  Ачинтейя сутты (сам перевёл бы _ачинтейя_ как "умонепостижимое", отчего там и говорится об опасности сумасшествия и досады/мучения, если вникать...): Acintita Sutta.
Это при том, что в этой сутте говорится, конечно, о (The [precise working out of the] results of kamma...), т.е. о _[точном определении результатов/следствий] каммы_ (того или иного деяния). Либо, если убрать вставку, -- о действии всей накопленной каммы.
Хотя о том, что благие деяния/каммы дают благие плоды, а неблагие -- неблагие, в суттах говорится не раз...
А несколько подробнее о плодах деяний сказано, к примеру, в Лонапхала сутте.

----------


## Фридегар

> Откуда такая информация?


из личного опыта.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Правильная мотивация в нгондро, вообще-то, стать Буддой на благо всех существ, полагаю)


Ну тогда она у меня правильная, мне лама тогда выдал книжку и перед практикой нужно вспоминать о непостоянстве и смерти, ценности человеческого рождения, карме и мимолетности. 

Мне непонятны ваши комменты насчет кармы, карма это не скелет и не форма головы, она как раз таки меняется в процессе одной жизни и практики иначе зачем в практике говорится об очищении неблагой кармы, похоже проблемы в матчасти есть у вас тоже.

Конечно же я полностью в сансаре и отдаю в этом отчет, что именно я не хочу так это остаться в ней, вся это "жизнь", погоня за благами, безопасностью, успешностью, наслаждениями кажется мне банальной и бессмысленной, я уже наигрался если хотите, ниравна как антипод- то же самое, не хочется ни страданий ни блаженства, хочется свободы от обоих, не хочется ни утруждений ни отсутствия утруждений, меня больше интересует истина и ее видение, превичный ум непричастный ни к чему.

В вашей жизни нет больших страданий и вам кажется что взгляд на это изменился, но мне кажется что случись (не бай бог конечно) с вами что-то серъезное и все выдуманные улучшения и демагогия быстро улетучится и будете страдать позабыв про проблемы всех других существ. Почему, потому что ваше ПОНИМАНИЕ интеллектуально, оно не подкреплено внеконцептуальным опытом, ваш Гелуг не что иное как интеллектуальная надстройка, хоть и действующая но не очень эффективная. за 20 лет так и не достигнуть ни одного созерцательного состояния, вам нужно делать прикладные практики и перестать читать ламрим, вы уже из него выросли

----------


## Алексей Л

> ой, по мне так наоборот. 
> блаженство улучшается, а созерцание расширяется.


Чего? Вы не знаете что такое блаженство, это не удовольствие, вам похоже это не ведомо, но и я не готов делиться, по крайней мере пока

----------


## Алексей Л

> Можно ограничиться убийством эго).


Вы правильно пишете, единственное что вы не понимаете что же такое эго и что такое я по сути

----------

Алик (04.10.2015)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Мотивация для практики нёндро - Бодхичитта, так как нёдро является специальными подготовительными методами.


Да, конечно, Бодхичитта. 
Сколько Бодхичитт знаете вы и чем они отличаются?/

----------


## Алексей Л

> И в отсутствие эго могут быть и деньги и еда и секс,просто сами по себе,без желаний.Разве нет?Просто оно само..)как с этим быть?


А вы станете заниматься сексом без желания?

----------


## Монферран

> Так любое обдумывание ведет к страданию:
> "Соен-са сказал: «Люди желают денег, славы, секса, еды и отдыха. Все их желания от мышления. Мышление — это страдание. Страдание не есть мир на земле. Отсутствие мышления — это отсутствие страданий. Отсутствие страданий значит обретение мира на земле. Мир среди всех людей в мире — это абсолют. И в каждом отдельном случае Абсолют — это «Я»." http://zendao.ru/library/Dropping_ashes_on_Buddha


Дорогой Алик!
Как так получается, что я спонтанно соглашаюсь со всем, чему Вы учите в этом топике, и при этом я испытываю сильнейшую привязанность к обдумыванию вещей?
Хочу попробовать практику дзэн, с начала года, но привязан к непременному пониманию практики, к видимым результатам - вот так взаимоисключающие желания борются.

----------

Алик (04.10.2015)

----------


## Aion

> из личного опыта.


Допустим, но откуда Вам известно исходное время созревания Ваших кармических плодов?

----------

Алексей Л (04.10.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Но дорогой Aion.Нахождение у себя любых симптомов  уже отдает неврозом,не находите?)Если их не видно-может и нет никакой болезни ?


Дорогая Альбина, давайте конкретно: кто и какие симптомы у себя нашёл? 


> Вы считаете-подсознательное надо удерживать усилиями?


Я считаю, что установки сознания и бессознательного надо согласовывать, а невроз - это попытка самолечения психики. 


> При отсутствии мышления остается природа Будды и всеведение .


Мышление - это одна из основных психических функций, оно может быть напрочь бессознательным, инфантильным и архаичным, но отсутствовать не может. 


> Да избави меня Будда от постановки диагнозов без желания пациента  его получить и тем более без просьбы разобраться. ..


А кто у нас тут ставит диагнозы?  :Cool:  Ну и вообще, Вы уверены, что поняли меня правильно? Судя по тому, что Вы пишете, я шибко в этом сомневаюсь... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Альбина

> А вы станете заниматься сексом без желания?


Тут вопросс в другом .Можно хотеть денег,а можно их зарабатывать.Можно хотеть иметь всегда секс,обеспечить себя,скажем,хорошей и чуткой в этом деле партнершей,и тогда мы момжем говорить,сто это желание секса А можно ничего не хотеть,пртому что в этом вр всем нет бооьшой ценности,но получать при этом не возброняется. ВЫ немного о другом.Вообщем,есть понятие-озабоченность.Выкидываем ее из головы и все тоже самое,только в лучшем качестве и  просто "на удивление"..но не более.....без оценки этого,как "ух ты,вот  оно ,хочу его почаще и побольше" ..

----------


## Альбина

> Дорогая Альбина, давайте конкретно: кто и какие симптомы у себя нашёл? Я считаю, что установки сознания и бессознательного надо согласовывать, а невроз - это попытка самолечения психики. Мышление - это одна из основных психических функций, оно может быть напрочь бессознательным, инфантильным и архаичным, но отсутствовать не может. А кто у нас тут ставит диагнозы?  Ну и вообще, Вы уверены, что поняли меня правильно? Судя по тому, что Вы пишете, я шибко в этом сомневаюсь...


1.В том то и дело,что никто симптомов не нашел.Млжет я ошибаюсь,но мне показалось,что вы имели ввиду,что отбросив мышление ,отбрасываешь и нерешенные проблемы.Оттого и невроз.Возможно как-раз мышление и не дает неврозу развиться,это как защитный механизм.Но и к нему приходишь уже после того как мышление развито донельзя.Не думаете так?
2.Да ,мышление присутствует,но как необхлдимое средство для выполнения задач,но бывает ,оно пытаясь распутать запутывает. Да и вообще,разговор о том,простым языком,что нужен уму отдых.
3.А я знаете ли,все же фанат дзен,и сама тысячу раз видела,как состояние домышления приносит больше пользы.)Оно как бы есть,но его как-бы нет...)Можно найти пропажу,если выключить поток желания и сознания ,между прочим).
4.Про диагнозы видимо о своем-девичьем.)) Когда поклонник девушке говорит,
"Что с тобой?,ты плачешь,давай разберемся, уууу.да у тебя -вон оно че,психосоматика...скрытые потребности и т.д.).Хочется сказать,да...потребности..конфетку дай и замолчи...)
5.Вообще мне показалось,что Вы Алику как-бы сказали.Не нашел невроз,это еще не о чем не говорит.
6.Возможно,что я что-то действительно не так поняла,даввйте мне это простим.Я это всегда допускаю.
7.Ну и доброе утро )

----------


## Фил

> Так, может, убить себя? мертвые не мыслят и не страдают.


Это теоретически, а пока не убито эго, о самоубийстве можно только говорить. Сделать это невозможно. Иначе половина планеты уже бы не жила.
А когда эго будет убито - самоубийство станет ненужным - нечего будет убивать.

----------


## Фил

> А плохо не станет, если разучиться думать о будущем и прошлом, да и вообще--разучиться думать?


Если разучится мечтать и видеть сны наяву о прошлом и будущем - станет только лучше. Это по недоразумению называется "думать".

----------


## Фил

> Вы писали, что даже правильное мышление должно быть отброшено. Судя по логическим несоответствиям, это уже достигнуто. Остается отбросить неправильное--и уподобиться жывотному.
> Вложение 18710


Практически уподобиться животному не получится. До какого бы животного состояния ни доходили наркоманы, алкаши - сомоосознание у них сохраняется. Слишком мы с животными разные, хоть и похожи.

----------


## Фил

> Мы есть люди и имеем преимущество над жывотными. Таков _буддийский_ взгляд.


скорее отличие, не преимущество. Имеем, что имеем.

----------


## Aion

> 1.В том то и дело,что никто симптомов не нашел.Млжет я ошибаюсь,но мне показалось,что вы имели ввиду,что отбросив мышление ,отбрасываешь и нерешенные проблемы.Оттого и невроз.Возможно как-раз мышление и не дает неврозу развиться,это как защитный механизм.Но и к нему приходишь уже после того как мышление развито донельзя.Не думаете так?


Я имел в виду, что мышление совсем отбросить нельзя. Можно какое-то время вытеснять его в бессознательное и тем самым создать предпосылку для будущего невроза.



> 2.Да ,мышление присутствует,но как необхлдимое средство для выполнения задач,но бывает ,оно пытаясь распутать запутывает. Да и вообще,разговор о том,простым языком,что нужен уму отдых.


Если мышление не развито, разумеется, оно является источником проблем. 



> 3.А я знаете ли,все же фанат дзен,и сама тысячу раз видела,как состояние домышления приносит больше пользы.)Оно как бы есть,но его как-бы нет...)Можно найти пропажу,если выключить поток желания и сознания ,между прочим).


Знаете ли, всё индивидуально. 



> 4.Про диагнозы видимо о своем-девичьем.))


Бывает.  :Smilie:  



> 5.Вообще мне показалось,что Вы Алику как-бы сказали. Не нашел невроз,это еще не о чем не говорит.


Да, многие живут без невроза, но для психического выздоровления невроз, увы, необходим.



> 6.Возможно,что я что-то действительно не так поняла,даввйте мне это простим.Я это всегда допускаю.


Давайте.  :Wink: 



> 7.Ну и доброе утро )


Доброе утро (у меня уже полдень). )

----------

Альбина (04.10.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А вы станете заниматься сексом без желания?


Бодхисаттвы занимаются.




> Через некоторое время, когда раны мои зажили, ко мне пришел, горько рыдая, прокаженный. Его болезнь была в такой ужасной стадии, что все тело его было покрыто гноем и запекшейся кровью, на месте носа зияла зловонная дыра, а от гноящихся губ также исходило ужасающее зловоние.
> 
> — Злые духи наслали на меня проказу, — сказал он, — но главное мое страдание в другом. У меня была жена, дочь богов, подобная тебе. Когда я стал ей отвратителен, она ушла к другому человеку. А затем выгнала меня из дома. Если ты действительно решила посвятить свою жизнь другим, не согласишься ли ты стать моей женой?
> 
> — Не плачь! — сказала я ему, охваченная жалостью. — Я исполню любую твою просьбу. — И я стала жить с прокаженным. Исполняя все обязанности настоящей жены.

----------

Aion (04.10.2015), Владимир Николаевич (04.10.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Бодхисаттвы занимаются.


Ох,Цхултрим.Если бы это давало другому полное счастье и затмевало бы страдание полностью... если бы......но этого мало ....не понятно только почему.Казалось бы,вот человек хочет,  чтобы ты не страдал-разве осознование этого   не  дает чувство неважности страданий,хоть каких...

----------


## Алексей Л

> Тут вопросс в другом .Можно хотеть денег,а можно их зарабатывать.Можно хотеть иметь всегда секс,обеспечить себя,скажем,хорошей и чуткой в этом деле партнершей,и тогда мы момжем говорить,сто это желание секса А можно ничего не хотеть,пртому что в этом вр всем нет бооьшой ценности,но получать при этом не возброняется. ВЫ немного о другом.Вообщем,есть понятие-озабоченность.Выкидываем ее из головы и все тоже самое,только в лучшем качестве и  просто "на удивление"..но не более.....без оценки этого,как "ух ты,вот  оно ,хочу его почаще и побольше" ..


Спасибо. я понял.
(свои соображения оставлю при себе я и так много болтаю)

----------


## Альбина

> Я имел в виду, что мышление совсем отбросить нельзя. Можно какое-то время вытеснять его в бессознательное и тем самым создать предпосылку для будущего невроза.
> Если мышление не развито, разумеется, оно является источником проблем. 
> Знаете ли, всё индивидуально. 
> Бывает.  
> Да, многие живут без невроза, но для психического выздоровления невроз, увы, необходим.
> Давайте. 
> Доброе утро (у меня уже полдень). )


Тогда добрый полдень.(я запомню).)

ДА.Можно вытеснить в бессознательное.Я согласна.Но можно и освободить для другой работы..Творчество к примеру.Ну Вы сами все знаете )
 У дзен-буддистов я не видела не развитого мышления.Очень даже развито...но..для дела...)Постигать тайны мира можно и чувством..А информация больше нужна для тренировки...
Ну да.Все индивидуально.Но тот кто живет только  умом-часто упускает важные вещи.Это мое мнение...

----------


## Алексей Л

> Бодхисаттвы занимаются.


Да это понятно, и едят они тоже и спят. 
Тут дело в другом, у меня развилось это странное чувство любви ко всем, наверное я понимаю Еше и почему она так сделала. Мое чувство не отвергает жизнь и все остальное, правильно или нет мне вообще все равно, я иду своим путем и делаю то что хочу.

----------

Альбина (04.10.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Спасибо. я понял.
> (свои соображения оставлю при себе я и так много болтаю)


Я понимаю о чем Вы...)Я там тоже была ...)
 Алексей.Я Вам желаю узнать такую вещь как секс в таком ключе ,как будто вы до этого никогда не знали,что это такое и не было никакого опыта,и это для вас тайна,которая может приоткрыться ,что от этого даже боязно......как-будто он может что-то разрушить более важное.Вообщем,на грани  огромной тайны....) Полная неизвестность и трепет....А блаженство....ну да..блаженство ..но оно все-равно на приятно-неприятно  основано, и где загадка?)))

----------


## Алик

> Дорогой Алик!
> Как так получается, что я спонтанно соглашаюсь со всем, чему Вы учите в этом топике, и при этом я испытываю сильнейшую привязанность к обдумыванию вещей?
> Хочу попробовать практику дзэн, с начала года, но привязан к непременному пониманию практики, к видимым результатам - вот так взаимоисключающие желания борются.


Дорогой Монферран! То, что Вы со мной соглашаетесь не хорошо и не плохо. Очевидно, что  или мы сейчас с Вами на "одной волне" или Вам отчаянно нужен Учитель . Но я не просветленный и не Учитель, и то, что я тут пишу,  необходимо проверять на собственном опыте, возможно, у Вас всё будет по-другому. 
Начинайте практику прямо сейчас, зачем откладывать )? Почитайте этот ресурс  http://zendao.ru/, там чудесная библиотека, хотя и другие разделы не хуже. Просмотрите вебинары Олега Шука https://vk.com/onlinedharma .
Вот еще куча интересных ссылок :

Дзэн: Мастер Дхармы Олег Шук- Онлайн речь дхармы
http://kwanumzen.ru/ - Сайт школы дзэн Кван Ум в России

http://kwanumzen.ru/teachers/seung_sahn.html - краткая биография Сунг Сана
http://kwanumzen.ru/texts/seung_sahn/113/212.html - рассказ о Сунг Сане из книги "Посыпание Будды Пеплом"

http://kwanumzen.ru/teachers/103.html - краткая биография Олега Шука

http://kwanumzen.ru/ - Сайт школы дзэн Кван Ум в России
https://vk.com/club8607319 - Школа Дзэн "Кван Ум" Санкт-Петербург
https://vk.com/club54197283 - Школа Дзэн "Кван Ум" в Москве
http://zen-rostov.ru/ и https://vk.com/club38613821 - школа Дзэн "Кван Ум" в Ростове-на-Дону
https://vk.com/zencircle - Школа Дзэн "Кван Ум" в Великом Новгороде
https://vk.com/club11537659 - ретритный центр в Павловске (Ленинградская область)

Материалы, чтобы ближе ознакомиться с учением школы:
http://kwanumzen.ru/texts/seung_sahn/113/114.html - книга бесед мастера Сунг Сана "Посыпание Будды Пеплом". 
https://yadi.sk/i/MJrNDleWdNc6p и https://yadi.sk/i/CBe_Zfnsbk7wM - книга Сунг Сана "Компас Дзэн" и комментарии к ней. На английском языке. 
http://kwanumzen.ru/texts.html - тексты учителей школы дзэн "Кван Ум"

http://danzeon.livejournal.com/21805.html - все тексты Кван Ум на русском языке в одном месте от danzeon 

https://vk.com/onlinedharma - информация о вебинарах Олега. Записи предыдущих встреч
http://zen-dharma.ru/ - оставьте свой e-mail и мы уведомим вас о следующем вебинаре

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.10.2015), Монферран (04.10.2015)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Я понимаю о чем Вы...)Я там тоже была ...)
>  Алексей.Я Вам желаю узнать такую вещь как секс в таком ключе ,как будто вы до этого никогда не знали,что это такое и не было никакого опыта,и это для вас тайна,которая может приоткрыться ,что от этого даже боязно......как-будто он может что-то разрушить более важное.Вообщем,на грани  огромной тайны....) Полная неизвестность и трепет....А блаженство....ну да..блаженство ..но оно все-равно на приятно-неприятно  основано, и где загадка?)))


Нет нет и нет!!! Это не есть моя цель, загадки и тайны мне не интересны и трепет тоже. 
А блаженство.. даже не используйте это слово, вы не знаете что это, не испытывали, это не удовольствие и не зависит от внешнего.

В остальном про неизвестность и первый раз поддерживаю, так и надо во всем, как будто вчера родились, то есть не сравнивая с прошлым, новый ум всегда свежь и тогда ощущения глубоки и таким образом практиковать присутствие. Я не знаю к чему приведет, нужно пробовать)))

----------

Альбина (04.10.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Это теоретически, а пока не убито эго, о самоубийстве можно только говорить. Сделать это невозможно. Иначе половина планеты уже бы не жила.
> А когда эго будет убито - самоубийство станет ненужным - нечего будет убивать.


Некоторык "буддисты"полагают, что полному и окончательному прекращению подлежит мышление, а не "эго". Таким пациентам рекомендуется прибегнуть к эвтаназии, лоботомии и другим столь же действенным средствам, а не буддировать попусту.

----------

Фил (04.10.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Если разучится мечтать и видеть сны наяву о прошлом и будущем - станет только лучше. Это по недоразумению называется "думать".


Есть ли что-то другое, что _правильно_ называется "думать"?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> скорее отличие, не преимущество. Имеем, что имеем.


Имеем "благое рождение", а жирафом или зомби было бы неблагое.

----------


## Монферран

> Дорогой Монферран! То, что Вы со мной соглашаетесь не хорошо и не плохо. Очевидно, что  или мы сейчас с Вами на "одной волне" или Вам отчаянно нужен Учитель . Но я не просветленный и не Учитель, и то, что я тут пишу,  необходимо проверять на собственном опыте, возможно, у Вас всё будет по-другому. 
> Начинайте практику прямо сейчас, зачем откладывать )?


Спасибо. Ну вот Вы сразу скромненько - "не просветленный"... Просто Вы что-то излагаете, и представьте - кому-то не хочется с этим спорить, потому что "что-то в этом есть". Вопросы с моей стороны к Вам могут иногда выглядеть как возражения, но это не так. Вначале я думаю, что "надо бы выяснить еще этот момент", а затем вижу, что зудящее стремление к пониманию всегда почти одинаковое. По своему складу стремление к раскладыванию по полочкам - просто зуд. Мне интересно и то, и это, и концы с концами обязаны сходиться. Страшно расставаться со сферой того, что интересно, познавательно, ведь это же как оторвать от себя значительный кусок жизни - вот и возникают "протесты" в виде "аргументов" о том, что без мышления никак нельзя, что это животный уровень и т. п..

Большинство ссылок, кроме региональных, не новые для меня.

----------

Алик (04.10.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Ну да.Все индивидуально.Но тот кто живет только  умом-часто упускает важные вещи.Это мое мнение...


Вы, вероятно, имели в виду "живёт только мышлением", а не "только умных" читтаматринов?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да, конечно, Бодхичитта. 
> Сколько Бодхичитт знаете вы , чем они отличаются?/


Бодхичитта одна - Просветлённый Ум.

Общих аспектов Бодхичитты можно выделить два - Праджня и Упая(Майтри;Каруна;Мудита;Упекша). 
Один аспект не может осуществиться без другого, без Упая(метода Четырёх Безмерных), нет и Праджня(празнания\прозрения\постижения шуньты).

Как монета имеет две общие стороны, так и Бодхичитта имеет два общих аспекта. Как без двух сторон монеты нет кромки, так без Праджня и Упаи не будет и особых\специальных аспектов Бодхичитты, о которых  возможно Вы и слышали.

----------

Алексей Л (04.10.2015)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Бодхичитта одна - Просветлённый Ум.
> 
> Общих аспектов Бодхичитты можно выделить два - Праджня и Упая(Майтри;Каруна;Мудита;Упекша). 
> Один аспект не может осуществиться без другого, без Упая(метода Четырёх Безмерных), нет и Праджня(празнания\прозрения\постижения шуньты).
> 
> Как монета имеет две общие стороны, так и Бодхичитта имеет два общих аспекта. Как без двух сторон монеты нет кромки, так без Праджня и Упаи не будет и особых\специальных аспектов Бодхичитты, о которых  возможно Вы и слышали.


Да, хотя есть еще и виды, но этоне важно, я вообще что хотел сказать -то что бодхичитту обычно принято ассоциировать с аспектом сострадания и говорят вот вы зародите в себе сострадание, забывая о том что другие люди используют другой аспект бодхичитты, абсолютный, в этом плане (не вы лично) но другие не понимают что у меня (и других кто так же использует) тоже бодхичитта только другая.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Есть ли что-то другое, что _правильно_ называется "думать"?


Не мечтать, не заниматься ментальным конструированием. А если уж это необходимо - отдавать себе отчет, что это.

----------


## Фил

> Имеем "благое рождение", а жирафом или зомби было бы неблагое.


Было "бы".

----------


## Фридегар

> Допустим, но откуда Вам известно исходное время созревания Ваших кармических плодов?


Ускорение приходов внешних следствий, ускорение внутренних психических процессов - это ускорение течения кармы. Это ускорение есть следствие от прикосновения к истинному знанию. Потому, что это знание не нечто незыблемое, но тоже процесс. Таким образом, через учение происходит более активное соприкасание внутреннего процесса, идущего в малых наших психических организмах с внешним Большим общим процессом. Учение, то или иное, катализатор кармы. И то, что шло обычным размеренным чередом - ускоряется.

----------


## Фридегар

"кармические плоды" следуют один за другим. Но активность этого процесса может быть растянута на долгое время, или же ускорена.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну тогда она у меня правильная, мне лама тогда выдал книжку и перед практикой нужно вспоминать о непостоянстве и смерти, ценности человеческого рождения, карме и мимолетности. 
> 
> Мне непонятны ваши комменты насчет кармы, карма это не скелет и не форма головы, она как раз таки меняется в процессе одной жизни и практики иначе зачем в практике говорится об очищении неблагой кармы, похоже проблемы в матчасти есть у вас тоже.


 :Smilie: Форму головы Вы имеете тоже в силу кармы) Прошлую карму Вы не можете убрать из своего потока сознания, поскольку карма, - это Ваши собственные действия в прошлом. Можно менять только те действия, которые Вы делаете сейчас, - я об этом. Спросите Вашего ламу. 

Цель Учения - не очищать прошлую неблагую карму, потому что невозможно очистить все Ваши неблагие действия прошлого, а полностью искоренить аффекты и постичь суть явлений, и тогда прошлые семена не взойдут. 

Вы все равно не сможете очистить КАЖДОЕ прошлое неблагое деяние, так как оно должно проявиться в силу условий, а это не всегда возможно. Реализация в буддизме нацелена на нарабатывание благого потенциала здесь и сейчас, в первую очередь. Тоесть, на накопление благих отпечатков. Когда благие привычки преобладают над дурными, неблагие семена проявляются все меньше. И нгондро - это в первую очередь наработка благих отпечатков. 

В моей жизни ЕСТЬ страдания)) Со мной случалось и что-то довольно серьезное, когда не было понятно - выживу я или нет. Я жена, мать и дочь престарелых немощных родителей(один уже умер), и все на мне. Возможно, многие форумчане не имеют всего этого замечательного набора, в свете которого возможность выпить кофе спокойно- уже большое счастье?)))

 А начала я следовать Учению в тени тут же проявившегося невыносимого моему карману долга, потому что меня подставила моя подруга, который я выплачивала почти пять лет(еще хорошо отделалась) и она еще пугала меня бандитами, что они убьют мою семью) 

Удивительно, что на форуме все считают, что я живу легко и совершенно безбедно - это потому, что я довольно оптимистична, несмотря ни на что? :Big Grin: 

Нгондро в гелуге тоже делают))Сам Цонкапа делал нгондро каждый раз, когда ему не хватало благого потенциала для постижения) А моя инфа о карме взята из его замечательного сочинения об Этапах Пути)

Про Гелуг вы точно практически ничего не знаете))) Но я не буду спорить. Вы написали топ, чтобы объяснять, какая я плохая практикантка Учения, или Вас все еще интересует, что происходит с Вами?

----------

Нико (04.10.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да, хотя есть еще и виды, но этоне важно, я вообще что хотел сказать -то что бодхичитту обычно принято ассоциировать с аспектом сострадания и говорят вот вы зародите в себе сострадание, забывая о том что другие люди используют другой аспект бодхичитты, абсолютный, в этом плане (не вы лично) но другие не понимают что у меня (и других кто так же использует) тоже бодхичитта только другая.


Да, но здесь есть  ещё один важный момент касательно нёндро.
Практика нёдро, как специальной основы, она ведь  начинается только с особым приходом к Прибежищу и принятия практического обета Бодхисаттвы.

Если этого нет, то и практика нёндро будет не специальной основой, но общим методом Ламрим. (что тоже конечно очень-очень важно и нужно)

----------


## Фридегар

> Прошлую карму Вы не можете убрать из своего потока сознания, поскольку карма, - это Ваши собственные действия в прошлом.


Извините, что вмешиваюсь, но и тогда раньше, в прошлом, когда вы действовали - и это породило следствия теперь - вы и тогда действовали по неким внешним мотивам. Так же и по внутренним _побуждениям_ к действию, что порождало намерения. Так же и из потребностей. Как и теперь. Так что, не все так просто. 

Человек постоянно что-то хочет. Это составляет его внутреннюю сущность. Сущность его воли. Это есть тришна или жажда к чувственному существованию. Понять природу хотения - один шаг к пониманию кармы как таковой. Но это сложно.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Извините, что вмешиваюсь, но и тогда раньше, в прошлом, когда вы действовали - и это породило следствия теперь - вы и тогда действовали по неким внешним мотивам. Так же и по внутренним _побуждениям_ к действию, что порождало намерения. Так же и из потребностей. Как и теперь. Так что, не все так просто. 
> 
> Человек постоянно что-то хочет. Это составляет его внутреннюю сущность. Сущность его воли. Это есть тришна или жажда к чувственному существованию. Понять природу хотения - один шаг к пониманию кармы как таковой. Но это сложно.


Все не просто. Да. На вопросы о карме даже Будда не всегда отвечал. Внутренняя сущность не является чем-то неизменным. А жажду можно уменьшать через определенные действия, в первую очередь, ума. Через осознанность вовремя заметить искажение, применить противоядие, и превратить это в противоположную привычку.

То, где мы родились в этом мире и что у нас есть - в большой мере отражает наши накопленные ранее семена и их проявление. Мой Учитель всегда подчеркивал это, например http://www.sunhome.ru/books/b.lo_chz..._beloy_tary/12

Не говоря уж о свободах и благах человеческого рождения, которые дают возможность вообще встретиться с Учением и практиковать. По тому, что с человеком происходит и как он реагирует на окружающее - можно многое сказать) А также он может и сам узнать, какие клеши у него проявляются сильнее, и научиться вовремя применять в ним противоядия. 

Но ясно, что ПРОШЛЫЕ деяния не может изменить и исправить никто. Можно изменить только ментальные привычки через практику через осознанность и применение противоядий. И даже у святых архатов порой возникают те или иные тяжелые ситуации, которые исходят из их прошлых жизней. Например, сильные болезни. Но они относятся правильно к своим страданиям и не испытывают их, потому что клеши искоренены.

Впрочем, Дзогченовцы - отдельный разговор.)) Но и им нужен некоторый понятийный фундамент и поведенческие наработки)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Чего? Вы не знаете что такое блаженство, это не удовольствие, вам похоже это не ведомо, но и я не готов делиться, по крайней мере пока


если очень хорошо, то будет хорошо вне зависимости от того, смотрит ли на вас девушка или нет  :Smilie:  imho of cause

----------

Нико (04.10.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Ускорение приходов внешних следствий, ускорение внутренних психических процессов - это ускорение течения кармы. Это ускорение есть следствие от прикосновения к истинному знанию. Потому, что это знание не нечто незыблемое, но тоже процесс. Таким образом, через учение происходит более активное соприкасание внутреннего процесса, идущего в малых наших психических организмах с внешним Большим общим процессом. Учение, то или иное, катализатор кармы. И то, что шло обычным размеренным чередом - ускоряется.


Плоды кармы созревают в своё время, в соответствии с причинами и условиями. Прикосновение к истинному знанию здесь не при чём, ибо происходит сугубо индивидуально:



> Если глупец связан с мудрым даже всю свою жизнь, он знает дхамму не больше, чем ложка – вкус похлебки.
> Если хотя бы мгновение умный связан с мудрым, быстро знакомится он с дхаммой, как язык с вкусом похлебки.
> 
> *Дхаммапада, 64, 65*

----------


## Альбина

> Вы, вероятно, имели в виду "живёт только мышлением", а не "только умных" читтаматринов?


Ага...) Именно это и имелось ввиду.)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Если разучится мечтать и видеть сны наяву о прошлом и будущем - станет только лучше. Это по недоразумению называется "думать".


Ну конечно же, если болит голова, то надо отрезать голову, а не лечить причину возникновения боли  :Smilie:  Браво Фил, гениальный вывод.

Проблема не в мечтах, а в страданиях из за нереализованных мечтаний. Соответственно мечты тут ни при чём, но причём призма их восприятия, которая вызывает страдание. А вовсе не то как вы сказали.

Причём "думать" называется не по недоразумению, а потому что это наименование процесса. Если считаете, что слово "думать" занимает какое-то привилегированное положение и потому не подходит в качестве наименования этого процесса, то вероятно стоит озвучить позицию, в силу каких причин это слово занимает такое особенное положение.

----------

Фил (04.10.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Ну прочувствовать ).


Теряюсь в догадках, что имеется ввиду под словом "прочувствовать".

----------


## АртёмМ

> Можно ограничиться убийством эго).


Здесь тоже было бы неплохо дать четкое определение понятию "эго". А то разговор выходит ни о чём, вроде эго собрались убивать, а все под эго могут понимать разные вещи. И какая тогда правда в словах?

Без чёткого определения слова "убить эго" равносильны лозунгу "мир, труд, май" . Вроде бы круто и воодушевляет, а о чём речь фиг его знает. Если "мир, труд, май" как аналогия не подходит, то можно вставить что то другое столь же бессмысленное, по вкусу.

----------


## Алик

> Здесь тоже было бы неплохо дать четкое определение понятию "эго". А то разговор выходит ни о чём, вроде эго собрались убивать, а все под эго могут понимать разные вещи. И какая тогда правда в словах?
> 
> Без чёткого определения слова "убить эго" равносильны лозунгу "мир, труд, май" . Вроде бы круто и воодушевляет, а о чём речь фиг его знает. Если "мир, труд, май" как аналогия не подходит, то можно вставить что то другое столь же бессмысленное, по вкусу.


Это ваше я, придуманное рассудком, странно, что вы этого не знаете.

----------

Монферран (04.10.2015), Фил (04.10.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Теряюсь в догадках, что имеется ввиду под словом "прочувствовать".


Попробуйте сами, потом расскажете).

----------

Монферран (04.10.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Это ваше я, придуманное рассудком, странно, что вы этого не знаете.


Ну так конкретнее о моём я, что есть моё я? Что есть мой рассудок? Чтобы я мог разграничить одно от другого.

----------


## АртёмМ

> Попробуйте сами, потом расскажете).


Не знаю что именно предлагаете пробовать.

Могу предложить свою трактовку. Я лично воспринимаю "прочувствовать" как спонтанное возникновение решения в сознании, можно ещё назвать его интуитивным решением. Хотя конечно есть нюанс - любая мысль возникает спонтанно. Поэтому у меня имеются сомнения - не является ли понятие "прочувствовать" описанием одной из граней процесса мышления?

----------


## Алик

> Ну так конкретнее о моём я, что есть моё я? Что есть мой рассудок? Чтобы я мог разграничить одно от другого.


Вам же не хочется это понять, вам хочется поспорить. А мне не хочется).

----------

Монферран (04.10.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Вам же не хочется это понять, вам хочется поспорить. А мне не хочется).


Как определили? Я не писал, что мне не хочется понять. И что спорить мне хочется не писал. А у вас есть ответ или вы решили от него уйти? Хорошо, сделаем так - чтобы всё было честно вы не будете отвечать мне, а ответите на этот вопрос самому себе. Договорились? До тех пор пока ответа у вас нет, не выглядит ли слова о "эго" словами о неизвестно чём?  :Smilie:  Опять же - ответьте самому себе, мне отвечать не надо.

----------


## Алик

> Как определили? Я не писал, что мне не хочется понять. И что спорить мне хочется не писал. А у вас есть ответ или вы решили от него уйти? Хорошо, сделаем так - чтобы всё было честно вы не будете отвечать мне, а ответите на этот вопрос самому себе. Договорились? До тех пор пока ответа у вас нет, не выглядит ли слова о "эго" словами о неизвестно чём?  Опять же - ответьте самому себе, мне отвечать не надо.


Мой ответ вам всё равно не поможет).

----------

Монферран (04.10.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Мой ответ вам всё равно не поможет).


Так я не предлагаю давать мне ваш ответ. Дайте самому себе, насколько возможно откровенно.

----------


## Алик

> Так я не предлагаю давать мне ваш ответ. Дайте самому себе, насколько возможно откровенно.


Сижу за компом, набираю ответ на ваше предложение. Такой ответ вас устроит?

----------

Монферран (04.10.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Сижу за компом, набираю ответ на ваше предложение. Такой ответ вас устроит?


Честно говоря как только я в результате диалога с вами понял, что ответ мне не нужен, я стал не заинтересован в этом. Так уж вышло  :Smilie:  Вероятно вы были правы, хотелось поспорить. Но тем не менее, на вопрос ответьте - себе  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну так конкретнее о *моём* *я*, что есть *моё* *я*? Что есть *мой* рассудок? Чтобы *я* мог разграничить одно от другого.


Может ответ уже заключён в вопросе?

----------

Монферран (04.10.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Может ответ уже заключён в вопросе?


Проблема скорее в восприятии речи. Изначально скорее всего "я" использовалось для объектных отношений, но затем стали использовать и для того, чтобы называть феномены отличные от физического объекта. В этом вся неразбериха.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

@*Алик*  . Проникнуть в то что лежит в основе мысли, что содержит в себе мысли, в  природу мысли ? Осознать\прочувствовать саму мысль? Осознать пространство между двумя мыслями?

В Дзен говорят об этом?

(п.с. и имхо. : конечно можно получить опыт безмятежности\успокоения\однонаправленности  каламбура ума, и даже нужно. Но  активность со временем всё равно возникнет, а если не привязываться к этому очень хорошему опыту, то можно его использовать в жизни - не цепляться за загрязнения, очищать ум, раскрывать чистый позитивный потенциал ума. Можно также на его основе  прийти к глубоким прозрениям. Но этот опыт безмятежности не постоянен, состоит из условий и требует поддержки - думаю это не может быть окончательной целью)

----------

Монферран (04.10.2015)

----------


## Алик

> @*Алик*  . Проникнуть в то что лежит в основе мысли, что содержит в себе мысли, в саму природу мысли ? Осознать\прочувствовать саму мысль? Осознать пространство между двумя мыслями?
> 
> В Дзен говорят об этом?
> 
> (п.с. и имхо. : конечно можно получить опыт безмятежности\успокоения\ однонаправленности  каламбура ума, и даже нужно. Но  активность со временем всё равно возникнет, а если не привязываться к этому очень хорошему опыту, то можно его использовать в жизни - не цепляться за загрязнения, очищать ум, раскрывать чистый позитивный потенциал ума. Можно также на его основе  прийти к глубоким прозрениям. Но этот опыт не постоянен, состоит из условий и требует поддержки - думаю это не может быть окончательной целью)


Отвечу словами Мьонг Гонг Сунима : "дзен - это не теория, а практика". Практика пребывания в "здесь и сейчас". Искать, откуда берутся мысли - это значит создавать новые мысли. Мышление всегда опаздывает, оно не может быть "здесь и сейчас". Поэтому, если объяснять мышление с помощью мышления, то получается замкнутый круг, из которого нет выхода в реальность. Практика помогает остановить неконтролируемый поток мыслей, в результате остается только ум без мышления, ясный ум. В этом уме уже есть ответы на все вопросы, ответы приходят сами,  без обдумывания. Но эти вопросы еще нужно научится задавать), ведь в ясном уме нет того, кому нужны ответы). Ответы нужны неугомонному рассудку. Просветленные могут контролировать свой рассудок, в результате чего он перестает задавать ненужные вопросы и становится инструментом, а не хозяином этого тела. 
Про окончательную цель Мьонг Гонг Суним говорил - что дзен означает найти свое истинное "Я" и помочь в этом другим.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.10.2015), Монферран (04.10.2015), Фил (04.10.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Проблема скорее в восприятии речи. Изначально скорее всего "я" использовалось для объектных отношений, но затем стали использовать и для того, чтобы называть феномены отличные от физического объекта. В этом вся неразбериха.


Да, наверно есть очень сильная проблема в терминологии.  Уже во время изложения Дхармы Буддой Шакьямуни была хорошо разработана классификация внешних и внутренних феноменов. Благодаря качественным переводам и титаническому труду переводчиков, мы видим схожесть будд. классификации и современной научной - но к сожалению это не всегда так. 

Изначально атма\≈моё - использовалось для обозначения причины возникновения клеш\загрязнений и обозначения причины всех дукха\≈страданий в самсаре\≈круговерти.

Сейчас, когда Учение Будды распространилось за пределы традиционных регионов, как буддийский термин, обозначающий причину клеш, используют слова русского языка -  самость\эго\я\эгоизм.

имхо: думаю из них лучше всего по значению подходят: атма≈эго , атмавада≈эгоизм

----------

Фил (04.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Ну конечно же, если болит голова, то надо отрезать голову, а не лечить причину возникновения боли  Браво Фил, гениальный вывод.
> 
> Проблема не в мечтах, а в страданиях из за нереализованных мечтаний. Соответственно мечты тут ни при чём, но причём призма их восприятия, которая вызывает страдание. А вовсе не то как вы сказали.
> 
> Причём "думать" называется не по недоразумению, а потому что это наименование процесса. Если считаете, что слово "думать" занимает какое-то привилегированное положение и потому не подходит в качестве наименования этого процесса, то вероятно стоит озвучить позицию, в силу каких причин это слово занимает такое особенное положение.


Не надо голову отрезать! Я это и имел в виду.
Разве бывают мечты без страданий???
Можете привести пример?
Нереализованная мечта - страдание по причине нереализованности.
Реализованная - по причине того, что мечты больше нет и мечтать не о чем.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Отвечу словами Мьонг Гонг Сунима : "дзен - это не теория, а практика". Практика пребывания в "здесь и сейчас". Искать, откуда берутся мысли - это значит создавать новые мысли. Мышление всегда опаздывает, оно не может быть "здесь и сейчас". Поэтому, если объяснять мышление с помощью мышления, то получается замкнутый круг, из которого нет выхода в реальность. Практика помогает остановить неконтролируемый поток мыслей, в результате остается только ум без мышления, ясный ум. В этом уме уже есть ответы на все вопросы, ответы приходят сами,  без обдумывания. Но эти вопросы еще нужно научится задавать), ведь в ясном уме нет того, кому нужны ответы). Ответы нужны неугомонному рассудку. Просветленные могут контролировать свой рассудок, в результате чего он перестает задавать ненужные вопросы и становится инструментом, а не хозяином этого тела.


Дхьяна  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (05.10.2015), Фил (04.10.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

@*Алик* , скажите пожалуйста о непосредственной передаче опыта от Мастера к ученику, в Дзен ?

----------

Монферран (04.10.2015)

----------


## Монферран

> Отвечу словами Мьонг Гонг Сунима : "дзен - это не теория, а практика". Практика пребывания в "здесь и сейчас". Искать, откуда берутся мысли - это значит создавать новые мысли. Мышление всегда опаздывает, оно не может быть "здесь и сейчас". Поэтому, если объяснять мышление с помощью мышления, то получается замкнутый круг, из которого нет выхода в реальность. Практика помогает остановить неконтролируемый поток мыслей, в результате остается только ум без мышления, ясный ум. В этом уме уже есть ответы на все вопросы, ответы приходят сами,  без обдумывания. Но эти вопросы еще нужно научится задавать), ведь в ясном уме нет того, кому нужны ответы). Ответы нужны неугомонному рассудку. Просветленные могут контролировать свой рассудок, в результате чего он перестает задавать ненужные вопросы и становится инструментом, а не хозяином этого тела. 
> Про окончательную цель Мьонг Гонг Суним говорил - что дзен означает найти свое истинное "Я" и помочь в этом другим.


Ум без мышления - в нем нет сомнений, нет диктата неугомонного рассудка...
Что меня смущает - а что если это не непременно ясный ум? Что если ум без мышления - мутный?

Да, никогда я дзэн не практиковал. Но и опыт состояния без мыслей ясным умом назвать не могу.

----------


## Фил

> Ум без мышления - в нем нет сомнений, нет диктата неугомонного рассудка...
> Что меня смущает - а что если это не непременно ясный ум? Что если ум без мышления - мутный?
> 
> Да, никогда я дзэн не практиковал. Но и опыт состояния без мыслей ясным умом назвать не могу.


Вы сможете отличить одно от другого.

----------

Монферран (04.10.2015)

----------


## Монферран

> Вы сможете отличить одно от другого.


Надо пробовать и надеяться? А хочется уже сейчас обнаружить благоприятные тенденции: вот есть некая ясность и к ней можно вновь и вновь возвращаться.

----------


## АртёмМ

> Разве бывают мечты без страданий???
> Можете привести пример?
> Нереализованная мечта - страдание по причине нереализованности.
> Реализованная - по причине того, что мечты больше нет и мечтать не о чем.


Бывают. Тот же механизм используется в прогнозировании событий. Мечта это фантазия, которая получила эмоциональный отклик. Порой отклик настолько силён, что мечта овладевает сознанием. Фантазия это инструмент для прогнозирования предстоящих событий - для взаимодействия с меняющейся окружающей средой. Так вот, проблема не в фантазии, а в том что некоторые фантазии овладевают сознанием. Причём небольшой процент из них. Проблема в привязанности к необходимости реализовать этот небольшой процент из имеющихся фантазий.

А многие фантазии и мечты, которые не становятся навязчивыми даже приятны, в том числе если их невозможно осуществить. И не только приятны, но и полезны. Да взять любое увлечение, даже буддизмом - там мечта и фантазия в основе.

----------


## Фил

> Бывают. Тот же механизм используется в прогнозировании событий. Мечта это фантазия, которая получила эмоциональный отклик. Порой отклик настолько силён, что мечта овладевает сознанием. Фантазия это инструмент для прогнозирования предстоящих событий - для взаимодействия с меняющейся окружающей средой. Так вот, проблема не в фантазии, а в том что некоторые фантазии овладевают сознанием. Причём небольшой процент из них. Проблема в привязанности к необходимости реализовать этот небольшой процент из имеющихся фантазий.
> 
> А многие фантазии и мечты, которые не становятся навязчивыми даже приятны, в том числе если их невозможно осуществить. И не только приятны, но и полезны. Да взять любое увлечение, даже буддизмом - там мечта и фантазия в основе.


Прогнозирование - то же гадание на песке. 
Кто знает, что ждет нас?
Кто знает, что будет?
И сильный будет, и подлый будет,
И смерть придет и на смерть осудит.
Не стоит в грядущее взор погружать.

----------


## Фил

> Надо пробовать и надеяться? А хочется уже сейчас обнаружить благоприятные тенденции: вот есть некая ясность и к ней можно вновь и вновь возвращаться.


Ну как может хотеться ясности?
Одно с другим несовместимо.
Перестанет хотеться и различите. Это называется сатори.

----------

Монферран (04.10.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Прогнозирование - то же гадание на песке. 
> Кто знает, что ждет нас?
> Кто знает, что будет?
> И сильный будет, и подлый будет,
> И смерть придет и на смерть осудит.
> Не стоит в грядущее взор погружать.


Да вы автоматически прогнозируете множество действий в реальной жизни, в том числе неосознанно. Благодаря необходимости, жизненно важной - прогнозировать, эволюция и наградила человека такой вещью как фантазия.

----------


## Фил

> Да вы автоматически прогнозируете множество действий в реальной жизни, в том числе неосознанно.


Конечно. Но я понимаю безосновательность этих прогнозов. И это прогнозы, чтобы жить. Зачем раскручивать маховик мечтаний дальше, сверх необходимости? Мечтать не вредно? Вредно! Не видишь, что у тебя под носом (зад какого нибудь Бентли)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Конечно. Но я понимаю безосновательность этих прогнозов. И это прогнозы, чтобы жить. Зачем раскручивать маховик мечтаний дальше, сверх необходимости? Мечтать не вредно? Вредно!


А зачем его не раскручивать?

----------


## Фил

> А зачем его не раскручивать?


Жить проще.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Форму головы Вы имеете тоже в силу кармы) Прошлую карму Вы не можете убрать из своего потока сознания, поскольку карма, - это Ваши собственные действия в прошлом. Можно менять только те действия, которые Вы делаете сейчас, - я об этом. Спросите Вашего ламу. 
> 
> Цель Учения - не очищать прошлую неблагую карму, потому что невозможно очистить все Ваши неблагие действия прошлого, а полностью искоренить аффекты и постичь суть явлений, и тогда прошлые семена не взойдут. 
> 
> Вы все равно не сможете очистить КАЖДОЕ прошлое неблагое деяние, так как оно должно проявиться в силу условий, а это не всегда возможно. Реализация в буддизме нацелена на нарабатывание благого потенциала здесь и сейчас, в первую очередь. Тоесть, на накопление благих отпечатков. Когда благие привычки преобладают над дурными, неблагие семена проявляются все меньше. И нгондро - это в первую очередь наработка благих отпечатков. 
> 
> В моей жизни ЕСТЬ страдания)) Со мной случалось и что-то довольно серьезное, когда не было понятно - выживу я или нет. Я жена, мать и дочь престарелых немощных родителей(один уже умер), и все на мне. Возможно, многие форумчане не имеют всего этого замечательного набора, в свете которого возможность выпить кофе спокойно- уже большое счастье?)))
> 
>  А начала я следовать Учению в тени тут же проявившегося невыносимого моему карману долга, потому что меня подставила моя подруга, который я выплачивала почти пять лет(еще хорошо отделалась) и она еще пугала меня бандитами, что они убьют мою семью) 
> ...


То что нельзя поменять то что произошло раньше, конечно, верно, тут я не спорю. Хорошо, пусть это называется семена не взошли, тоесть ваша точка зрения что карма не ускоряется а не всходят плоды.

Вам выпали испытания и по-моему не зря, иначе вы не пришли бы так к буддизму, так что все ваши страдания идут на пользу.

Не знаю живете вы безбедно или нет, вы же не голодаете а это уже хорошо  :Smilie: )  

В конце концов я вот думаю а жил бы я от зарплаты до зарплаты, ну и что, зато было бы больше стимула практиковать. У меня сейчас богатая жизнь но вот случись что-нибудь и буду страшно страдать.

Вы правы, про Гелуг я знаю мало, но о ваших результатах можно сказать даже не заглядывая в книжку, и вообще мне кажется заумные ламримы не для вас, возьмите неконцептуальное учение которое работает, ваша нынешняя практика как говорят не в коня овес. Ну или продолжайте так еще 20 лет, дело ваше но со стороны виднее.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Да, но здесь есть  ещё один важный момент касательно нёндро.
> Практика нёдро, как специальной основы, она ведь  начинается только с особым приходом к Прибежищу и принятия практического обета Бодхисаттвы.
> 
> Если этого нет, то и практика нёндро будет не специальной основой, но общим методом Ламрим. (что тоже конечно очень-очень важно и нужно)


Ох уж эти Бодхисаттвы, и вы тоже бодхисаттва? спасения от них нет, они хорошие- остальные плохие.

Мне лама Кагью сказал что это одно и то же когда я рассказал что хочу делать нендро но для дзогчен. Так у вас вопросы будут?

Вы же не знаете предмет глубоко, теперь вы знаете куда вам с вашим особым подходом к прибежищу

----------


## Алексей Л

> если очень хорошо, то будет хорошо вне зависимости от того, смотрит ли на вас девушка или нет  imho of cause


Так не получается, если не смотрит то страдаю так как есть привязанность

----------


## Алексей Л

> Спасибо. Ну вот Вы сразу скромненько - "не просветленный"...


Он скомничает )))
В дзене нечего достигать, там уже просветленные все только не признают в себе будду

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ох уж эти Бодхисаттвы, и вы тоже бодхисаттва? спасения от них нет, они хорошие- остальные плохие.
> 
> Мне лама Кагью сказал что это одно и то же когда я рассказал что хочу делать нендро но для дзогчен. Так у вас вопросы будут?
> 
> Вы же не знаете предмет глубоко, теперь вы знаете куда вам с вашим особым подходом к прибежищу


В умении сказать, для пользы другого, лишь только то что может вместить другой - заключено великие мудрость и сострадание.
Ваш Лама мудрый и желающий Вам блага Учитель - Бодхисаттва.

(п.с. я же нет, пишу о чём-то особом, поверхностном, пристаю с глупостями к другим -  какой с меня бодхисата.  Но всё же уверен, что все остальные - хорошие  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Алексей Л

> В умении сказать, для пользы другого, лишь только то что может вместить другой - заключено великие мудрость и сострадание.
> Ваш Лама мудрый и желающий Вам блага Учитель - Бодхисаттва.
> 
> (п.с. я же нет, пишу о чём-то особом, поверхностном, пристаю с глупостями к другим -  какой с меня бодхисата.  Но всё же уверен, что все остальные - хорошие  )


Вот и хорошо что не спорите с ламой. Ваши понимания бодхичитты и приписываине ее только бодхисаттвам это ваше ограниченное понимание. Я вам скажу что такое суть сострадания- это всего лишь наивысший интеллект, неограниченный интеллект он правилен и соответственно сострадателен, это свойство ума будды а не какое то отдельное чувство. Теперь дзогчен, он вы скажете лишен сострадания потому что нет вам понятного обета бодхисаттвы, ну и что? он реализуется на еще более высоком уровне бодхичитты и откуда вам понять.

Ладно это мне вы хотели запудрить мозги- не получится, так вас другие читают, что они думают- вы говорите без обета бодхисаттвы нендро не работает, прибежище не принимается- оно "особенное". Стыдно. Я же не обвиняю вас что вы не буддист или как мне кажется у вас нет сострадания или Прибежище у вас не такое.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ладно это мне вы хотели запудрить мозги- не получится, так вас другие читают, что они думают- вы говорите без обета бодхисаттвы нендро не работает, прибежище не принимается- оно "особенное". Стыдно. Я же не обвиняю вас что вы не буддист или как мне кажется у вас нет сострадания или Прибежище у вас не такое.


Нёндро работает при любом буддийском взгляде и при любой буддийской мотивации, это очень глубокие и многогранные методы, соответствующие различным целям и устремлениям разных людей.

Очень жаль, что в моих сообщениях Вы увидели что-то постыдное и нехорошее. Извините!

----------

Алексей Л (05.10.2015)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Нёндро работает при любом буддийском взгляде и при любой буддийской мотивации, это очень глубокие и многогранные методы, соответствующие различным целям и устремлениям разных людей.
> 
> Очень жаль, что в моих сообщениях Вы увидели что-то постыдное и нехорошее. Извините!


 Извинения приняты, спасибо.

В дзогчене бодхичитта дается на абсолютном уровне, прибежище принимется тайное и абсолютное, здесь не буду рассказывать сами читайте

----------


## Фридегар

> Плоды кармы созревают в своё время, в соответствии с причинами и условиями. Прикосновение к истинному знанию здесь не при чём, ибо происходит сугубо индивидуально:


Истинное знание это и есть изменение причин и условий. Что, разве не имеет значения, если вы ничего не узнаете живя простой жизнью или будете усиленно изучать что-то? вопрос был изначально, ускоряются ли следствия при прикосновении к знанию? - думаю, что ускоряются. Вы думайте как вам хочется и наблюдайте за собственным прогрессом

----------


## Фридегар

> Все не просто. Да. На вопросы о карме даже Будда не всегда отвечал. Внутренняя сущность не является чем-то неизменным. А жажду можно уменьшать через определенные действия, в первую очередь, ума. Через осознанность вовремя заметить искажение, применить противоядие, и превратить это в противоположную привычку.
> 
> То, где мы родились в этом мире и что у нас есть - в большой мере отражает наши накопленные ранее семена и их проявление. Мой Учитель всегда подчеркивал это, например http://www.sunhome.ru/books/b.lo_chz..._beloy_tary/12


Не состою ни в каких обществах, где придерживаются ритуалов или каких-то обрядов. Потому, с удовольствием, много лет перечитываю великую Бхагавад Гиту. Там в одной из глав, под названием "карма йога", говорится, что простым отказом от деятельности невозможно достичь освобождения. Или изжить негативные плоды кармы. Нужно понимать, что такое "действие в бездействии" и "бездействие в действии". Бездействие в действии, это когда йог или последователь выполняет свою работу _внутренне_ не привязываясь к её плодам. Не желая получить корыстные следствия от неё. Он её выполняет как жертвоприношение Вишну. Вишну, как это всем известно один из аспектов Единства Тримурти, что переводится как "три лика". Так вот Вишну - символ Жизнедателя. Это такая всеобщая копилка, куда каждый из нас приносит своё приношение. Но и берет потом из него. Вот туда приносят свою жертву последователи зная, о неизменном Законе кармы. Что такое "действие в бездействии"? - это когда последователь внешне бездеятелен, но внутренне сосредоточен на объектах его сосредоточения. ...

Про страну Сукхавати слышал не раз, слышал так же, что попасть туда - это удел всякого человека, окончательно не погрязшего в неискупимых грехах, которые не пустят высшее его Эго в эту область пространства. А вернее, Эго не сможет войти в это состояние, так как Сукхавати - это не место, но состояние. Ваш учитель говорит, что накопление причин обуславливает притяжение к этому состоянию. Слышал из своих источников, что это именно так. Чем больше причин или бескорыстных деяний на Земле совершил человек - тем быстрее его прогресс в это состояние после смерти. Попадает туда не рассудок земной и не земные чувства, но очищенное, можно сказать святое детское Эго. Очищение происходит либо при жизни сознательно, либо после смерти бессознательно. "чистилище" католиков не совсем уж такой вымысел, в этом термине есть смысл

----------


## Фридегар

> Но ясно, что ПРОШЛЫЕ деяния не может изменить и исправить никто. Можно изменить только ментальные привычки через практику через осознанность и применение противоядий.


Ну да, вспоминаю фразу из другого уже источника, который считаю значимым для себя, она звучит: "карма догонит, но качество её может быть изменено добровольной жертвой незнакомым людям". Помню какое впечатление произвела на меня эта фраза. Можно сказать, поворотное.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> То что нельзя поменять то что произошло раньше, конечно, верно, тут я не спорю. Хорошо, пусть это называется семена не взошли, тоесть ваша точка зрения что карма не ускоряется а не всходят плоды.
> 
> Вам выпали испытания и по-моему не зря, иначе вы не пришли бы так к буддизму, так что все ваши страдания идут на пользу.
> 
> Не знаю живете вы безбедно или нет, вы же не голодаете а это уже хорошо )  
> 
> В конце концов я вот думаю а жил бы я от зарплаты до зарплаты, ну и что, зато было бы больше стимула практиковать. У меня сейчас богатая жизнь но вот случись что-нибудь и буду страшно страдать.
> 
> Вы правы, про Гелуг я знаю мало, но о ваших результатах можно сказать даже не заглядывая в книжку, и вообще мне кажется заумные ламримы не для вас, возьмите неконцептуальное учение которое работает, ваша нынешняя практика как говорят не в коня овес. Ну или продолжайте так еще 20 лет, дело ваше но со стороны виднее.


Это не моя точка зрения на карму. Я привела раньше отрывок. Не нужно ускорение избывания неблагой кармы, потому что это Вас попросту оглушит и приведет к депрессии, когда Вы еще не готовы, желательно, чтобы поскорее всходили благие семена, а дурные - как можно меньше - вот поэтому надо срочно накапливать благие заслуги - даже простым кормлением голодных животных или птиц и самой простой помощью окружающим - с самым искренним и благим пожеланием. Так меня учили с первых дней. Когда человек настраивает свое сознание на благое - он гораздо меньше дает условий для всхода неблагих семян. Поэтому нужно изо всех сил молиться Прибежищу, чтобы Вас миновали слишком тяжелые ситуации и с огромной устремленностью копить благое.

Я сначала пришла к буддизму, будучи довольно благополучной, потому что , несмотря на собственную ситуацию, начала напрямую видеть страдательность почти во всем - у других, а у меня самой было ощущение, что я расходую в каком-то неведомом "банке" свои "доходы" и не восполняю их, тоесть, живу хорошо, но как будто проживаю какой-то запас, и его не возобновляю. Это чисто моя кармическая склонность была встретиться с Учением, думаю. И я тут же с ним встретилась и почувствовала огромное облегчение.  И почти с самых первых шагов стала применять тонглен)))Криво и косо, по причине малых знаний, но искренне) И у меня получился такой удивительный результат в моей жизненной ситуации, почти немедленно, что у меня больше никогда не возникало сомнений в Учении.

Значит, если мы оба не голодаем, то Вам нечего, как и мне, жаловаться на нашу неблагую карму)))

Для меня лично хороши как любые Ламримы, так и все последующее в Гелуге, а также в Ньнгме, поскольку мои Учителя практиковали разные школы. В Дзогчене Вы тоже не обойдетесь без понятийной системы и предварительных серьезных практик, потому что поддерживать присутствие и изначальное состояние невозможно без предварительных наработок. Гелуг нисколько не мешает Дзогчен и наоборот, а понятие, что там нет глубинных практик - ошибочно) такой Учитель школы гелуг, как ЕС Далай Лама прекрасно разбирается и в Дзогчен, и в Махамудре, и много в чем другом, так что не волнуйтесь, я в хороших руках))

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну да, вспоминаю фразу из другого уже источника, который считаю значимым для себя, она звучит: "карма догонит, но качество её может быть изменено добровольной жертвой незнакомым людям". Помню какое впечатление произвела на меня эта фраза. Можно сказать, поворотное.


Боюсь, Бхагават Гита - не считается буддийским источником, а тут буддийская группа) Качество собственной кармы не может быть изменено пожертвованием и помощью другим, потому что там все просто - дурные прошлые наши действия всегда остаются дурными, а благие - благими. Качество каждого - понятно и неизменно. Поскольку УЖЕ совершено. 

Просто, когда человек всеми силами старается следовать благому и избегать безнравственных поступков по отношению к другим, он "обходит" частично условия для всхода дурных своих семян. А также, он все меньше становится подвержен впадению в бесконтрольные эмоции, что позволяет ему постепенно работать с гневом, страстью и неведеньем, и поэтому сила всхода неблагого семени( если так можно выразиться), не подпитываясь бесконтрольным впадением в аффекты, гораздо меньше. 

Ну, допустим, Вам солгали. У простого человека возникает гнев, допустим, он начинает браниться, драться, калечит кого-то и сам получает увечье.(Грубо) А вот, например, человек, который осознанно работает со своими клешами. Ему солгали, он взвесил ситуацию, насколько его интересы от этого пострадали и ищет какой-то разумный выход, применив противоядие к гневу, не дерется, все остаются целы, более того, возможно, лгун устыдится и все наладится. В принципе, мы все можем быть покалечены в любой момент. Причина - наше самсарное тело. Но при наличии бесконтрольных эмоций у нас больше возможности получить увечье или попасть в крайне неприятную ситуацию. Плюс, мы закладываем новые неблагие семена при этом, и круговорот самсары продолжается.

----------


## Алексей Л

> так что не волнуйтесь, я в хороших руках))


так я не говорю что в плохих, я говорю что данный тип учения лично вам не подходит. И дзогчен вы пытаетесь понять тоже с позиции логики, так только запутаешься. Вы пробовали читать высшие тантры тексты и комментарии, а попробуйте, сам я обладаю остррым аналитическим умом и то не переварил, потом вместо логики я стал использовать диалектический анализ и многое понял, а потом и вообще потерял интерес к интеллектуальному знанию, точнее пришел к выводу что оно мне не нужно. 
А ваша интеллектуальная долбежка дальше вас не продвинет, в общем как хотите.

----------


## Нико

> так я не говорю что в плохих, я говорю что данный тип учения лично вам не подходит. И дзогчен вы пытаетесь понять тоже с позиции логики, так только запутаешься. Вы пробовали читать высшие тантры тексты и комментарии, а попробуйте, сам я обладаю остррым аналитическим умом и то не переварил, потом вместо логики я стал использовать диалектический анализ и многое понял, а потом и вообще потерял интерес к интеллектуальному знанию, точнее пришел к выводу что оно мне не нужно. 
> А ваша интеллектуальная долбежка дальше вас не продвинет, в общем как хотите.


Интересны бывают наивные суждения о людях по их сообщениях на форумах, "что им подходит лично, а что - нет". Человек может внешне быть гелугпинцем, а втайне практиковать дзогчен. Вы такой вариант исключаете? А ведь подобных примеров множество в истории, в т.ч. недавней.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> так я не говорю что в плохих, я говорю что данный тип учения лично вам не подходит. И дзогчен вы пытаетесь понять тоже с позиции логики, так только запутаешься. Вы пробовали читать высшие тантры тексты и комментарии, а попробуйте, сам я обладаю остррым аналитическим умом и то не переварил, потом вместо логики я стал использовать диалектический анализ и многое понял, а потом и вообще потерял интерес к интеллектуальному знанию, точнее пришел к выводу что оно мне не нужно. 
> А ваша интеллектуальная долбежка дальше вас не продвинет, в общем как хотите.


))) А как Вы можете судить, что мне подходит, когда даже не знаете всей гаммы услуг, предложенных в Гелуг?)) Махамудра, по-Вашему, - это что?))

Острый аналитический ум обычно может переварить любое интеллектуальное знание))) Я пробовала, хоть остроты особой в себе не вижу, но по личному опыту знаю, что усидчивость и терпение приводят к большим результатам)) - мне лично читать их легко, если понимать, что с первого раза незнакомый материал, как, например, иностранный язык, освоить не получится, надо прилагать училися к освоению понятийной системы и исследовать то, что скрывается за терминами.

Боюсь, без интеллектуального знания и Дзогчен не освоить)) Придется и почитать, и интеллектуально вникнуть тоже))http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/dzog16v.htm

Мне становится все больше интересно - а что Вы вообще понимаете под практикой Дзогчен?)

----------


## Гошка

> Согласен, ответьте на вопрос, как именно списывается карма в процессе практики. Я задаю только этот вопрос


Что есть карма?
http://naturalworld.ru/nastavlenie_d...kajdiy-den.htm
http://www.ogoniok.com/4978/21/



> Карма означает действие. Карма — это санскритское слово, которое переводится как "действие". Употребляют люди слово "карма" или нет, я думаю, всем известно, что все целиком зависит от их усилий, от их действий. В этом смысле слова "усилие" и "карма" заключают в себе приблизительно один и тот же смысл.
> 
> Отсюда следует, что если вы чего-то хотите, будь то преодолеть страдания или достичь чего-то благоприятного, то одних молитв недостаточно. Нужно трудиться, нужно создавать карму — позитивную карму. Позитивная карма — это позитивное действие.
> 
> Однако если вы сейчас накопите новую позитивную карму, которая окажется сильнее предыдущей, то тем самым вы снизите потенциал проявления негативной кармы. Этого можно достичь раскаянием, взращиванием Бодхичитты. 
> Бодхичитта — безграничный альтруизм, это очень сильное чувство. 
> Если она в вас есть, то негативная карма становится похожей на семена, которым недостает влаги, и потому они не могут прорасти.
> Не ленитесь и не пейте алкоголь.


Если карма- есть действие: допустим я в настоящем сломал табуретку. -> В будущем я пожну сломанную табуретку. Если в настоящем я починю табуретку. В будущем пожну починенную табуретку.
Как я понял, последствия неблагих действий (кармы) "списать" невозможно. - Можно только починить.

Как я понял, Будда призывал "забить" на прошлое и прошлую карму. Сосредоточиться на настоящем.



> Будда призывал последователей сместить внимание с прошлого на настоящее, говоря, что выражение «Что посеешь в прошлом, то и пожнёшь» обнуляет ценность правильного поведения и убирает возможность достичь освобождения. Поэтому более правильным выражением Будда считал выражение «Пожинаешь то, что сеешь в настоящем». Результаты действий в настоящем, согласно Будде, могут проявляться как в этой жизни, так и в последующих жизнях[18].


https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A...80%D0%BC%D0%B0

----------


## Алик

> @*Алик* , скажите пожалуйста о непосредственной передаче опыта от Мастера к ученику, в Дзен ?


Если Вы о том, что называют прямой передачей, то Мастер просто проверяет, находится ли ум ученика в состоянии до мышления, и подтверждает это состояние. Ведь опыт - это знание, а знание - это рассудочное мышление. Поэтому о передаче опыта, так думаю, речи не идет. Учитель может передать только свой метод достижения состояния ясного ума.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.10.2015), Монферран (05.10.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Ум без мышления - в нем нет сомнений, нет диктата неугомонного рассудка...
> Что меня смущает - а что если это не непременно ясный ум? Что если ум без мышления - мутный?
> 
> Да, никогда я дзэн не практиковал. Но и опыт состояния без мыслей ясным умом назвать не могу.


Мьонг Гонг Суним говорил об этом , что нужно избавиться от привязанности к "я, мне, моё", тогда ум станет по-настоящему ясным. Вот в самадхи всё очень яркое и контрастное, как в мультике, каждый звук четкий и ясный, ничего не  тревожит, но это же не просветление, т.к. еще есть тот, кто наблюдает всё это.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.10.2015), Монферран (05.10.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Если карма- есть действие: допустим я в настоящем сломал табуретку. -> В будущем я пожну сломанную табуретку. Если в настоящем я починю табуретку. В будущем пожну починенную табуретку.


Не так. В Лонапхала сутте даётся правильное объяснение того, что представляет собой действие кармы, а также как и чем оно отличается от приведённого Вами.
Вот начало этой сутты, а далее идут подробные разъяснения...

— Монахи, для того, кто говорит: «Какое человек совершает деяние (_камма_), таким же будет последствие, какое ему надлежит пережить», нет ни осуществления святой жизни, ни возможности правильного прекращения страдания. Но для того, кто говорит: «Какие ощущения испытывает человек, совершая деяние, такими же будут и его ощущения от плода», есть осуществление святой жизни и возможность правильного прекращения страдания. 

Бывает, ничтожное злодеяние, совершённое кем-то, низвергает его в ад. И бывает, такое же ничтожное злодеяние, совершённое кем-то другим, проявляется для него в виде плода здесь и сейчас и длится, в основном, лишь мгновение.

Итак, совершённое каким человеком ничтожное злодеяние низвергает его в ад? Бывает, некто неразвит в теле, неразвит в добродетели, неразвит в уме, неразвит в мудрости: ограниченный, малодушный, пребывающий в страдании. Ничтожное злодеяние, совершённое им, низвергает его в ад...



> Как я понял, последствия неблагих действий (кармы) "списать" невозможно. - Можно только починить.


Если под "починить" плоды/последствия кармы понимается "ослабить", то -- да. : )

----------

Алексей Л (06.10.2015), Балдинг (06.10.2015), Владимир Николаевич (05.10.2015)

----------


## Монферран

> Мьонг Гонг Суним говорил об этом , что нужно избавиться от привязанности к "я, мне, моё", тогда ум станет по-настоящему ясным. Вот в самадхи всё очень яркое и контрастное, как в мультике, каждый звук четкий и ясный, ничего не  тревожит, но это же не просветление, т.к. еще есть тот, кто наблюдает всё это.


Вполне может быть и так - ни в коем случае не спорю. Но ведь может быть и иначе? Что, кроме религиозной веры, говорит о том, что это так? Религиозная вера - это когда кто-то сказал, очень давно, это записали, и все верят.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Мьонг Гонг Суним говорил об этом , что нужно избавиться от привязанности к "я, мне, моё", тогда ум станет по-настоящему ясным. Вот в самадхи всё очень яркое и контрастное, как в мультике, каждый звук четкий и ясный, ничего не  тревожит, но это же не просветление, т.к. еще есть тот, кто наблюдает всё это.


Насколько знаю, задача, стоящая перед практиком любой будд. традиции, — не стереть/уничтожить себя/я/эго, а избавиться от привязанности ко всему такому самостному.
При этом никуда не девается сам наблюдающий, обладающий отныне тем самым ясным/неомрачённым восприятием. Иначе достигшие пробуждения не могли бы наблюдать и не наблюдали бы ничего вообще, что не соответствует... : )
О неопосредованном/та'ковом восприятии очень понятно сказано в Калака сутте.

----------

АртёмМ (05.10.2015), Балдинг (06.10.2015)

----------


## Монферран

Стереть/уничтожить иллюзию "я" или привязанность к иллюзии "я" - не одно ли и то же?

----------


## Алик

> Вполне может быть и так - ни в коем случае не спорю. Но ведь может быть и иначе? Что, кроме религиозной веры, говорит о том, что это так? Религиозная вера - это когда кто-то сказал, очень давно, это записали, и все верят.


Так просветленные это говорят, основываясь на своем опыте, вот ДМ Сунг Сан так это описывал:
" Наконец, настал сотый день. Соен-са пел и бил в моктак. Вдруг его тело исчезло, и он оказался в бесконечном пространстве. Издалека слышались удары моктака и звук собственного голоса. Некоторое время Соен-са оставался в таком состоянии. Вернувшись в свое тело, он понял: скалы, река, все, что он видел и слышал — его истинное «Я». Все вещи такие, какие они есть. Истина «просто как это». Сун Сан обрел окончательное просветление." http://pul-tho.org.ua/teachers/%D0%B...%BD-1927-2004/
И это было не так давно, есть много еще живых дзен-мастеров, учеников ДМ Сунг Сана, вот скоро в Питерскую школу Кван Ум  ДМ Бон Шим на ретрит  приезжает. Можете у неё спросить). Хотя, что это я? 

"ЭТО ближе к тебе, чем твоя кожа. 
Когда ты открываешь глаза, ЭТО - первое, что ты видишь. 
Когда ты закрываешь глаза, ЭТО никуда не исчезает. 
Но если ты пытаешься схватить ЭТО умом, оно уже за 80000 ли от тебя" 
(Дзен Мастер Та Хуэй)

----------

Монферран (05.10.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Насколько знаю, задача, стоящая перед практиком любой будд. традиции, — не стереть/уничтожить себя/я/эго, а избавиться от привязанности ко всему такому самостному.
> При этом никуда не девается сам наблюдающий, обладающий отныне тем самым ясным/неомрачённым восприятием. Иначе достигшие пробуждения не могли бы наблюдать и не наблюдали бы ничего вообще, что не соответствует... : )
> О неопосредованном/та'ковом восприятии очень понятно сказано в Калака сутте.


Во, я про это и пытался сказать.

----------


## АртёмМ

> Так просветленные это говорят, основываясь на своем опыте, вот ДМ Сунг Сан так это описывал:
> " Наконец, настал сотый день. Соен-са пел и бил в моктак. Вдруг его тело исчезло, и он оказался в бесконечном пространстве. Издалека слышались удары моктака и звук собственного голоса. Некоторое время Соен-са оставался в таком состоянии. Вернувшись в свое тело, он понял: скалы, река, все, что он видел и слышал — его истинное «Я». Все вещи такие, какие они есть. Истина «просто как это». Сун Сан обрел окончательное просветление." http://pul-tho.org.ua/teachers/%D0%B...%BD-1927-2004/
> И это было не так давно, есть много еще живых дзен-мастеров, учеников ДМ Сунг Сана, вот скоро в Питерскую школу Кван Ум  ДМ Бон Шим на ретрит  приезжает. Можете у неё спросить).


Это в принципе и с научной позиции понятно. Поскольку с той точки зрения центральная нервная система моделирует окружающий мир. Соответственно всё, что мы можем наблюдать или ощущать в сознании это часть нас самих. Неотделимая одна от другой. Следовательно "я" является всей наблюдаемой реальностью.

----------


## Монферран

> Так просветленные это говорят, основываясь на своем опыте, вот ДМ Сунг Сан так это описывал:
> " Наконец, настал сотый день. Соен-са пел и бил в моктак. Вдруг его тело исчезло, и он оказался в бесконечном пространстве. Издалека слышались удары моктака и звук собственного голоса. Некоторое время Соен-са оставался в таком состоянии. Вернувшись в свое тело, он понял: скалы, река, все, что он видел и слышал — его истинное «Я». Все вещи такие, какие они есть. Истина «просто как это». Сун Сан обрел окончательное просветление." http://pul-tho.org.ua/teachers/%D0%B...%BD-1927-2004/
> И это было не так давно, есть много еще живых дзен-мастеров, учеников ДМ Сунг Сана, вот скоро в Питерскую школу Кван Ум  ДМ Бон Шим на ретрит  приезжает. Можете у неё спросить). Хотя, что это я? 
> 
> "ЭТО ближе к тебе, чем твоя кожа. 
> Когда ты открываешь глаза, ЭТО - первое, что ты видишь. 
> Когда ты закрываешь глаза, ЭТО никуда не исчезает. 
> Но если ты пытаешься схватить ЭТО умом, оно уже за 80000 ли от тебя" 
> (Дзен Мастер Та Хуэй)


Да, проблема в этих тщетных попытках ухватить умом (неизвестно что).
Я думал, мне хоть как-то поможет то, что в какой-то мере отдаю себе отчет в привязанности к раскладыванию по полочкам.
Кстати, эти строчки - первое, что привлекло мое внимание при знакомстве с дзэн.
Только толку от этого пока никакого.

----------


## Алик

> Это в принципе и с научной позиции понятно. Поскольку с той точки зрения центральная нервная система моделирует окружающий мир. Соответственно всё, что мы можем наблюдать или ощущать в сознании это часть нас самих. Неотделимая одна от другой. Следовательно "я" является всей наблюдаемой реальностью.


"Дзен - это не теория, а практика". Объяснить можно что угодно, но как это поможет избавиться от омрачений?

----------


## АртёмМ

> "Дзен - это не теория, а практика". Объяснить можно что угодно, но как это поможет избавиться от омрачений?


Через осознание происходящего. Вся жизнь в принципе - практическая штука, даже теоретизирование.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Если Вы о том, что называют прямой передачей, то Мастер просто проверяет, находится ли ум ученика в состоянии до мышления, и подтверждает это состояние. Ведь опыт - это знание, а знание - это рассудочное мышление. Поэтому о передаче опыта, так думаю, речи не идет. Учитель может передать только свой метод достижения состояния ясного ума.


Немножко не об этом я. Под опытом имею ввиду осознание\прозрение, может быть это то, что в Дзен называют _сатори_. Под передачей опыта от Мастера к ученику имел ввиду, неформальный метод, ситуативный, не-медитационный но базу которого заложено в формальной практике медитации. 
Об этом и пишу, так как остановка рассудочного мышления (Дхьяна), это только часть метода, то что называется также _шаматха_. 
Но на основе этого Мастер передаёт своё постижение\видение\прозрение, то что называется_ випашьяна_. 
"Цветок" который Будда передал Кашьяпе, а тот передал "его" дальше, и этот опыт передаётся вплоть до наших дней. От сердца к сердцу. Это больше, дальше и важней, чем просто остановка  мышления.

----------

Фил (05.10.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

Строго говоря, мастер (т.е. наставник) никому ничего не передаёт. Он может дать, по ситуации, некий совет или -- последний волшебный пинок, выбивая дно у бочки ума : ) того, кто к этому готов (о чём и повествуется в коанах), но не более того. Иначе наставники ходили бы по городам и сёлам, передавая опыт и массово просветляя народ...

Всё, как обычно, упирается в самостоятельную/-сидетельную : ) практику, при которой, випассана (_прозрение_) не отделяется от саматхи (_успокоения_). Ведь без успокоения ума невозможно достижение прозрения, хотя саматха без прозрения возможна, но её одной -- маловато : ).
Не зря среди разных ретритов по випассане не существует отдельных ретритов по саматхе. : )
При этом опыт прозрения можно пытаться как-то описывать, но передать его -- как он есть -- невозможно. Так же, как невозможно передать некое своё переживание кому-то, кто не имел аналогичного переживания.
Наконец, достижение прозрения-випассаны, как и джхан/дхьян обусловливается кол-вом заслуг/добродетелей. Оттого и на первое место в буддизме и ставится нравственность (или совершенствование в парамитах, начиная с даяния)...

И вот описания _джхан_ (ступеней созерцания) из Саманняпхала сутты ("О плодах отшельничества").

[...]
75. Когда он (монах) видит себя отказавшимся от этих пяти преград, в нем рождается удовлетворенность, у удовлетворенного рождается радость, от радости в сердце успокаивается тело, успокоившиеся телом ощущает счастье, счастливый сосредоточен в мыслях. Освободившись от чувственных удовольствий, освободившись от нехороших свойств, он достигает первой ступени созерцания, - связанной с устремленным рассудком и углубленным рассуждением, рожденной уединенностью, дарующей радость и счастье - и пребывает в ней. Он обливает, заливает, переполняет, пропитывает это тело радостью и счастьем, рожденным уединенностью, и не остается во всем теле ничего, что не было бы пропитано радостью и счастьем, рожденным уединенностью.
[...]
77. И далее, великий царь, монах, подавив устремленный рассудок и углубленное рассуждение, достигает второй ступени созерцания - несущей внутреннее успокоение и собранность в сердце, лишенной устремленного рассудка, лишенной углубленного рассуждения, рожденной сосредоточенностью, дарующий радость и счастье - и пребывает в ней. Он обливает, заливает, переполняет, пропитывает это тело радостью и счастьем, рожденным сосредоточенностью, и не остается во всем его теле ничего, что не было бы пропитано радостью и счастьем, рожденным сосредоточенностью.
[...]
9. И далее, великий царь, монах отвращается от радости и пребывает в уравновешенности; наделенный способностью самосознания и вдумчивостью, испытывая телом то счастье, которые достойные описывают: "уравновешенный, наделенный способностью самосознания, пребывающий в счастье", он достигает третьей ступени созерцания и пребывает в ней. Он обливает, заливает, переполняет, пропитывает это тело счастьем, свободным от радости, и не остается во всем его теле ничего, что не было бы пропитано счастьем, свободным от радости.
[...]
81. И далее, великий царь, монах, отказавшись от счастья, отказавшись от несчастья, избавившись от прежней удовлетворенности и неудовлетворенности, достигает четвертой ступени созерцания - лишенной несчастья, лишенной счастья, очищенной уравновешенностью и способностью самосознания и пребывает в ней. Он сидит, пропитав это тело чистым, совершенным разумом, и не остается во всем теле ничего, что не было бы пропитано чистым, совершенным разумом.
[...]

----------

Балдинг (06.10.2015), Владимир Николаевич (05.10.2015), Йен (06.10.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Строго говоря, мастер (т.е. наставник) никому ничего не передаёт. Он может дать, по ситуации, некий совет или -- последний волшебный пинок, выбивая дно у бочки ума : ) того, кто к этому готов (о чём и повествуется в коанах), но не более того. Иначе наставники ходили бы по городам и сёлам, передавая опыт и массово просветляя народ
> ...
> 
> Наконец, достижение прозрения-випассаны, как и джхан/дхьян обусловливается кол-вом заслуг/добродетелей. Оттого и на первое место в буддизме и ставится нравственность (или совершенствование в парамитах, начиная с даяния)...
> 
> ]


Да, слово "передача", наверно изначально надо было взять в кавычки, просто какое другое подобрать не знаю.
...

К сожалению понимание того, что для шаматха\випашьяны или проще говоря медитации, требуется накопление заслуг и очищение от негатива, почему-то всегда упускается из виду.

Но может всё-таки сначала идёт Взгляд\Воззрение, затем Мотивация\Намерение и они уже за собой ведут Нравственность, и уже на основе Взгляда Мотивации Нравственности становиться только возможной практика шаматха-випашьяна(созерцания, медитации) ?

----------

Юй Кан (06.10.2015)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Интересны бывают наивные суждения о людях по их сообщениях на форумах, "что им подходит лично, а что - нет". Человек может внешне быть гелугпинцем, а втайне практиковать дзогчен. Вы такой вариант исключаете? А ведь подобных примеров множество в истории, в т.ч. недавней.


Заниматься нужно тем что дает эффект именно для вас, что толку например пракиковать дзогчен если нет состояния, тогда махаяна может быть более полезна, а кому-то дзен подойдет. Как вы думаете зачем три поворота колеса.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Что есть карма?


Спасибо это уже и так все знают.




> Как я понял, последствия неблагих действий (кармы) "списать" невозможно. - Можно только починить.


починить значит тоже изменить, что-то одно, либо можно изменить либо нельзя.

Эх, придется самому читать

----------

Гошка (06.10.2015)

----------


## Гошка

> Спасибо это уже и так все знают.
> 
> 
> починить значит тоже изменить, что-то одно, либо можно изменить либо нельзя.
> 
> Эх, придется самому читать


Конечно, что- то можно исправить. Что-то уже нельзя.
Но как я понял, нехорошие поступки ни у кого не спишутся. 
Если я поругался с кем-то - все равно придется мириться. - Не уверен, что мантры помогут.
Если кому-то мы сломали руку/ногу - придется лечить.
Если мы разбили вазу - придется клеить.
Если мы намусорили, придется убирать.

Как я понимаю (возможно это и не так), последствия негативных действий могут быть исправлены только поступками (действиями), направленными на их "изменение".

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Карма есть внутренняя и внешняя. Именно внутренняя влияет на то как мы будем переживать ту или иную ситуацию, будем ли мы счастливы или нет, какое рождение получим, создаёт наш характер привычки и т.п. тоесть по сути создаёт нас самих.

Причиной внутренней негативной кармы являются клеши\загрязнения - гнев\злость, жадность\привязанность, глупость, зависть, ревность, гордость и т.п. Именно намерения\мотивация и чувства после совершенного действия закладывают семена в наш ум. Эти внутренние следы\отпечатки, которые являются семенами потенций переживать страдания и боль, очищаются четырьмя силами\противоядиями:

Принятие Прибежища и развитие обоих аспектов Бодхичитты.
Сожаление и раскаивание о совершённых в прошлом неумелых действий трёх уровней.
Практики, в особенности Ваджрасатва.
Твёрдое решение больше не совершать подобных действий, при возможности обет.

Все четыре противоядия нужно применять вместе, тогда и будет полный результат очищения.

----------


## Алик

> Да, слово "передача", наверно изначально надо было взять в кавычки, просто какое другое подобрать не знаю.
> ...
> 
> К сожалению понимание того, что для шаматха\випашьяны или проще говоря медитации, требуется накопление заслуг и очищение от негатива, почему-то всегда упускается из виду.
> 
> Но может всё-таки сначала идёт Взгляд\Воззрение, затем Мотивация\Намерение и они уже за собой ведут Нравственность, и уже на основе Взгляда Мотивации Нравственности становиться только возможной практика шаматха-випашьяна(созерцания, медитации) ?


Так понимаю, что можно потихоньку подбираться к этому (так сказать - дзен добрых дел), что называется  дзен Так Приходящего, а можно и сразу разорвать это кольцо сансары. И здесь уже не до накопления заслуг.

----------


## Фридегар

> Боюсь, Бхагават Гита - не считается буддийским источником, а тут буддийская группа) Качество собственной кармы не может быть изменено пожертвованием и помощью другим, потому что там все просто - дурные прошлые наши действия всегда остаются дурными, а благие - благими. Качество каждого - понятно и неизменно. Поскольку УЖЕ совершено.


Ни в коем случае не настаиваю, просто к слову пришлось - касательно Гиты, которая, кстати отражает коренные индусские представления о карме и многом другом. Будда был реформатором _плохих_ браминских традиций, но это не значит, что Он отрицал Веды, к примеру. Или то же упомянутое выше Единство Тримурти с их женами. Что же касается вашего представления о карме, что это нечто такое, что нельзя менять - это не буддизм, но фатализм. Как у Лермонтова. "Чему быть, того не миновать". Да, коренные или основные события прошлого скорей всего неизменны в своей сути. Но множество подробностей может быть изменено знанием и волей. А так же правом на такое изменение, которое завоёвывается устремлением. Но это так, снова-таки к слову. 

...  "Поскольку УЖЕ совершено" - вы пишете. Выше написал, что любой поступок, если человек не Будда, совершается не только по отдельной человеческой воле этого человека. Есть множество других причин, которые тоже имеют свои кармические следствия - для породивших их.

----------


## Фил

> Будда был реформатором _плохих_ браминских традиций, но это не значит, что Он отрицал Веды


Будда не признавал авторитет вед (буддизм - учение-настика)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Что же касается вашего представления о карме, что это нечто такое, что нельзя менять - это не буддизм, но фатализм.


Не фатализм, но детерменизм.
И это как раз не противоречит буддизму, т.к. неодушевленные предметы детерменированы.

Фатализм же, это тюрьма души. А ни того ни другого то и нет.

----------


## Фридегар

> Будда не признавал авторитет вед (буддизм - учение-настика)


я в этом сомневаюсь. Или скорее, не верю в это вообще. К примеру, есть астрология и есть астрологи. А это две разные вещи. Совершенно. ТАк же и во времена Будды. Были Веды и были искажавшие их в свою сторону брамины. Каста священнослужителей на которую сейчас похожи современные наши православные. Отсутствие знаний компенсируется количество гордыни. И это в лучшем еще случае, или вернее не в самом худшем. 

... Брамины, к примеру, сделали так, что жены умерших мужей обязаны были бросаться вслед за мужем в погребальный огонь. И брамины говорили, что именно это было в священных текстах. И только в 19 веке нашлись исследователи, которые документально это опровергли. И доказали, что брамины изменили только лишь одну букву в тексте, которая сотни лет отправляла жен вслед за мужьями на костер. Там многое было в таком роде, потому судить что там было из нынешнего времени и местоположения бессмысленно

----------

Фил (06.10.2015)

----------


## Фридегар

> Не фатализм, но детерменизм.
> И это как раз не противоречит буддизму, т.к. неодушевленные предметы детерменированы.


Да, может быть. Детерминизм. ТОлько именно карма возвращает всякий раз перевоплощающееся Эго к тому, что оно прошло неуспешно. Независимо от масштаба этого Эго. Будь то неуспешный царь, государство которого завоевали по его глупости или трусости. Или же неопытная птица, построившая гнездо слишком низко или слишком заметно для хищника. 

Цель кармы, если тут можно говорить о цели - создание совершенного существа своего типа. Будь-то птица, насекомое или человек. Или Будда - стадия, которая идет вслед за человеком, как перед человеком находится животное.

----------


## Фридегар

... это я к тому, что если нельзя полностью для обычного человека подчинить свою карму его воле, то частично - можно вполне. Обманули в чем-то - уже опыт. В следующий раз в подобном случае человек уже будет хоть что-то предпринимать чтобы не повторилось уже произошедшее.

----------

Фил (06.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

> ... это я к тому, что если нельзя полностью для обычного человека подчинить свою карму его воле, то частично - можно вполне. Обманули в чем-то - уже опыт. В следующий раз в подобном случае человек уже будет хоть что-то предпринимать чтобы не повторилось уже произошедшее.


 Это вариант утилитарно-прагматичного использования мира. "Обманули - научился".
А Будда предложил попробовать в этом не участвовать.
Да жить, соблюдать ритуалы, молится богам, почитать родителей - но без сопричастности.
Как игра, наверное?

----------


## Фридегар

> Это вариант утилитарно-прагматичного использования мира. "Обманули - научился".
> А Будда предложил попробовать в этом не участвовать.
> Да жить, соблюдать ритуалы, молится богам, почитать родителей - но без сопричастности.
> Как игра, наверное?


невозможно не участвовать. Невозможно. Можно было отказаться от касты, как это делали в той же Индии в 19 только веке. Несмотря на все последствия, такие как: полное порывание всех связей со своими родственниками. Если отлучают от касты - никто, ни мать, ни братья или сестры не имеют права не только говорить с отлученным, но даже подать ему стакан воды. Но такое решение может принять только тот человек, которому есть куда пойти. А так, даже те немногие индусы, которые учились в Европе - они по приезде домой должны были проходить унизительные очищения, которые им приписывали делать брамины. Если нет - отлучение от касты. Невозможность выдать детей замуж или женить. Это Индия. Самая разнообразная страна в мире. Тем не менее, всякий период жизни там был строго описан законами каждой касты. Не знаю как сейчас. Наверняка сто лет британской оккупации пошел в чем-то им на пользу.

----------

Фил (06.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

> невозможно не участвовать. Невозможно.


Не знаю как сказать. Может быть, сердцем не участвовать...
У нас те-же самые касты, только называются - страты. 
Тоже структура, другая, но достаточно формализованная, и точно так же практически невозможно жить вне структуры. Но это и не требуется, требуется это понимать.

----------


## Фридегар

> Это вариант утилитарно-прагматичного использования мира. "Обманули - научился".


но это закон жизни, разве не так?  :Smilie:  

И нельзя подняться по лестнице жизни, пропустив сразу несколько ступеней. 
Вундеркинды или чудо-дети, дети индиго - это либо те, кто в прошлых жизнях многое уже прошли. 
Либо просто одержимые - несчастные или счастливые (смотря по обстоятельствам), но всегда слабые психически существа, порабощенные существами соседних миров - бывшими людьми. 

Если маленький человек и дальше делает успехи, достигает расцвета творческих сил в зрелом возрасте - это гений, многое переживший ранее. Если же талант в ребенке потухает со вторичными половыми признаками - это, скорей всего одержание. Ненормальное преобладание чужой воли в другом человеке.

----------


## Фил

> но это закон жизни, разве не так?  
> 
> И нельзя подняться по лестнице жизни, пропустив сразу несколько ступеней. 
> Вундеркинды или чудо-дети, дети индиго - это либо те, кто в прошлых жизнях многое уже прошли. 
> Либо просто одержимые - несчастные или счастливые (смотря по обстоятельствам), но всегда слабые психически существа, порабощенные существами соседних миров - бывшими людьми. 
> 
> Если маленький человек и дальше делает успехи, достигает расцвета творческих сил в зрелом возрасте - это гений, многое переживший ранее. Если же талант в ребенке потухает со вторичными половыми признаками - это, скорей всего одержание. Ненормальное преобладание чужой воли в другом человеке.


Но это мы уже опускаем обсуждение на уровень ниже.
Механизмы функционирования мироздания могут затейливыми, но особого смысла их изучать я не вижу.

----------


## Фридегар

> Не знаю как сказать. Может быть, сердцем не участвовать...


прочтите дальше  :Smilie: 

В Индии это было невозможно, скорей всего. Там не было личного обособления. 
Но разговор ушел несколько в сторону, как всегда, когда дискутируют те, кто его изначально не начинал.

----------


## Фридегар

> Освободившись от чувственных удовольствий, освободившись от нехороших свойств, он достигает первой ступени созерцания, - связанной с устремленным рассудком и углубленным рассуждением, рожденной уединенностью, дарующей радость и счастье - и пребывает в ней. Он обливает, заливает, переполняет, пропитывает это тело радостью и счастьем, рожденным уединенностью, и не остается во всем теле ничего, что не было бы пропитано радостью и счастьем, рожденным уединенностью


если бы это было возможно в современной жизни. Думаю, что невозможно
Да и окончательное счастье только в окончательном решении не перевоплощаться более в этом цикле. 
А это означает, что исчерпается в нирване не только душа, но и Дух. Или Карана Шарира. Или высший Манас, кому что ближе по терминологии

----------


## Фридегар

... невозможно потому, что у нас нет традиции как в Тибете отдавать старшего сына в монахи. Там это _нормально_. И почетно. Или по крайней мере обычно. Было, не знаю как сейчас. То, что творится у нас в этом отношении, ... ладно, что там говорить

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да, слово "передача", наверно изначально надо было взять в кавычки, просто какое другое подобрать не знаю.


Нет, кавычки тут не нужны. Слово-то устоявшееся, как термин. Другое дело, что неправильным будет понимать его буквально, т.к. "передача от сердца к сердцу" выражение образное.

Как бы на полях... : )
Прекрасная "Цветочная проповедь" Будды -- апокриф или притча/предание. Когда-то долго пытался отыскать, чтобы перевести, сутту или сутру, содержащую эту проповедь -- безуспешно.
Но зато есть Ангулимала сутта в сказовом переводе А.В.Парибка.
Она, конечно, не столь красива и изящна как "Цветочная проповедь", но, по сути, о том же: о передаче Учения посредством искусного метода (_упаи_).
И к этой сутте есть очень интересный анализ её переводчика "Разбойник, обретший святость, или Просветлённый, как целитель".
Вдруг не знаете? : )




> К сожалению понимание того, что для шаматха\випашьяны или проще говоря медитации, требуется накопление заслуг и очищение от негатива, почему-то всегда упускается из виду.
> Но может всё-таки сначала идёт Взгляд\Воззрение, затем Мотивация\Намерение и они уже за собой ведут Нравственность, и уже на основе Взгляда Мотивации Нравственности становиться только возможной практика шаматха-випашьяна(созерцания, медитации) ?


Вы правы. Если расписывать дотошно, то именно так. : ) Ведь без доверительного, как минимум, принятия к сведению Четырёх Благородных истин нет следования Дхарме даже при соблюдении нравственности/обетов.
При этом Четыре Благородные -- это, всё же, теория, тогда как совершенствование в парамитах -- практика, без какой нет совершенствования.

----------

Балдинг (06.10.2015), Владимир Николаевич (06.10.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Так понимаю, что можно потихоньку подбираться к этому (так сказать - дзен добрых дел), что называется  дзен Так Приходящего, а можно и сразу разорвать это кольцо сансары. И здесь уже не до накопления заслуг.


Без накопления заслуг, раз и -- фсё, в дамках/Татхагатах? : )
Да ведь упая же это, если опираться, конечно, на сказанное в ПК + тексты, к примеру, тех же чаньских патриархов: Шэньсю, Бодхидхармы, Линь-цзи...
Обретается просветление -- мгновенно, но не на основе отказа от накопления заслуг в этой + предыдущих жизнях. Иначе получается какое-то халявное просветление. : )

----------


## Йен

> Да, слово "передача", наверно изначально надо было взять в кавычки, просто какое другое подобрать не знаю.
> ...
> 
> К сожалению понимание того, что для шаматха\випашьяны или проще говоря медитации, требуется накопление заслуг и очищение от негатива, почему-то всегда упускается из виду.
> 
> Но может всё-таки сначала идёт Взгляд\Воззрение, затем Мотивация\Намерение и они уже за собой ведут Нравственность, и уже на основе Взгляда Мотивации Нравственности становиться только возможной практика шаматха-випашьяна(созерцания, медитации) ?


 Для практики саматха/випассана не требуется накопление заслуг. Практикуйте силу одновременно с ними, какие проблемы ) Для достижения джхан, особенно высоких уровней, возможно, потребуются заслуги. Само по себе удержание ума на объекте - уже практика силы )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.10.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Для практики саматха/випассана не требуется накопление заслуг. Практикуйте силу одновременно с ними, какие проблемы ) Для достижения джхан, особенно высоких уровней, возможно, потребуются заслуги. Само по себе удержание ума на объекте - уже практика силы )


Да, _сила_ очень нужна для практики _саматха_, как опора и как предохранение от загрязнений вызванных _акусала каммой_. Сидение в медитации никак не заменит _сила_. Степень подвластности\контроля\концентрации\успокоения ума приэтом напрямую зависит от накопленных заслуг. Это одна из причин почему так важна _дана_, и это первая основная _парами_ упасака. 
Заслуги(пунья) это как топливо для _саматха_. Без _пуньи_ и _сила_ будет не _саматха_, а просто релаксация.
Тем более без _пуньи_ не возможно достижение _джхан_. Ведь из _джхан_ то и выпадают, когда истощается заслуга(пунья).

Но  _сила_ и _саматха_ это только 2/3 пути. Нужен изначально правильный взгляд(дитхи) и намерение(самкаппа), что вместе называется _паньня_(праджня). 
_Пання_ есть начало, путь и плод _випасаны_, опироющейся на _сила_ и _самадхи_.

По сути это и есть цель - развить, расширить, полностью углубить и раскрыть _паньня_.  Всё остальное вспомогательное и направленное на _паньня_, тоесть на  *постижение\прозрение\просветление\просвещение*, благодаря которому угасают _килесы_, а затем и_ кхандхи_.

----------

Thaitali (07.10.2015)

----------


## Йен

Чтобы войти в первую джхану и пребывать в ней, нужно преодолеть пять помех. Они преодолеваются практикой сатипаттханы.

----------


## Йен

> Заслуги(пунья) это как топливо для _саматха_. Без _пуньи_ и _сила_ будет не _саматха_, а просто релаксация.
> Тем более без _пуньи_ не возможно достижение _джхан_. Ведь из _джхан_ то и выпадают, когда истощается заслуга(пунья).
> 
> .


[Благословенный сказал]: «Монахи, есть три области действий, создающих заслуги. Какие три? [Есть] щедрость как область действий, создающих заслуги; нравственность как область действий, создающих заслуги; *медитативное развитие [ума]* как область действий, создающих заслуги. 

*Пуннья кирия ваттху сутта*

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.10.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> медитативное развитие [ума]


В сутте написано *бхавана*≈развитие, это понятие намного шире чем _медитация_.

Напр.  бхавана включает в себя ещё и развитие Четырёх Брахмавихар - которые кроме всего прочего также очень важны для реализации  арупа-джхан.

----------


## Thaitali

> Для практики саматха/випассана не требуется накопление заслуг. Практикуйте силу одновременно с ними, какие проблемы ) Для достижения джхан, особенно высоких уровней, возможно, потребуются заслуги. Само по себе удержание ума на объекте - уже практика силы )


без достаточного количества заслуг человек не сможет даже встретиться с практикой саматхи\випассаны и начать ее практиковать. Все время будут препятствия для этого. Постоянное накопление заслуг очень важно для этого и для прогресса в практике, для достижения более высоких уровней.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.10.2015)

----------


## Йен

> без достаточного количества заслуг человек не сможет даже встретиться с практикой саматхи\випассаны и начать ее практиковать. Все время будут препятствия для этого.


 То есть, человек узнает о Дхамме и начинает практиковать Благородный Восьмеричный путь, который включает в себя паннью, силу и самадхи. При этом, он все время встречает препятствия, которые не позволяют ему практиковать правильное сосредоточение?  :Smilie: )

----------


## Йен

> В сутте написано *бхавана*≈развитие, это понятие намного шире чем _медитация_.
> 
> Напр.  бхавана включает в себя ещё и развитие Четырёх Брахмавихар - которые кроме всего прочего также очень важны для реализации  арупа-джхан.


 Метта -бхавана, каруна-бхавана и прочие, относятся к медитативному развитию ума )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Метта -бхавана, каруна-бхавана и прочие, относятся к медитативному развитию ума )


Что значит- медитативное развитие ума ?

----------


## Йен

Читта-бхавана. В пали нет слова "медитация". Обычно под ней подразумевают какой-либо вид бхаваны.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.10.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Читта-бхавана. В пали нет слова "медитация". Обычно под ней подразумевают какой-либо вид бхаваны.


Читта-бхавана и саматха-випасана- это одно и тоже?

----------


## Йен

Самадхи-бхавана и випассана-бхавана развивают ум.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Самадхи-бхавана и випассана-бхавана развивают ум.


Саматхабхавана\випассанабхавана и меттабхавана\карунабхавана\мудитабхавана\упекхабхавана - это одно и тоже?

----------


## Йен

Это все развитие ума, только разных его "качеств". Можно в общем случае объединить под термином "бхавана", а в частном - конкретизировать, что именно развивается )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.10.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это все развитие ума, только разных его "качеств". Можно в общем случае объединить под термином "бхавана", а в частном - конкретизировать, что именно развивается )


http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post728532

О чём тогда разговор был, на десять постов )

----------


## Йен

Наверное, о терминологии )

Но суть в том, что заслуги можно накапливать  медитативными практиками, например, развитием метта:



 Монахи, не бойтесь заслуг. Это обозначение счастья, то есть, заслуги. Я припоминаю, что долгое время я переживал желанный, чудесный, приятный результат заслуг, создаваемых долгое время. Семь лет я развивал ум доброжелательности. В результате в течение семи циклов распада мира и развёртывания мира я не возвращался обратно в этот мир [из мира Брахмы]. 

*Метта сутта*

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.10.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Наверное, о терминологии )
> 
> Но суть в том, что заслуги можно накапливать  медитативными практиками, например, развитием метта:
> Монахи, не бойтесь заслуг. Это обозначение счастья, то есть, заслуги. Я припоминаю, что долгое время я переживал желанный, чудесный, приятный результат заслуг, создаваемых долгое время. Семь лет я развивал ум доброжелательности. В результате в течение семи циклов распада мира и развёртывания мира я не возвращался обратно в этот мир [из мира Брахмы].


Да, развитие и применение в жизни Четырёх Брахмавихара/Безмерных, наверное наилучшее, что есть для накопления безграничного количества заслуг )
На основе Их как раз легко и достигается МирБрахмы (ПерваяДжхана) и дальнейшее углубление  вплоть до арупа. Внешне же формально\технически используются ещё и практики саматха.

(Ох уж эта терминология  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Thaitali

> То есть, человек узнает о Дхамме и начинает практиковать Благородный Восьмеричный путь, который включает в себя паннью, силу и самадхи. При этом, он все время встречает препятствия, которые не позволяют ему практиковать правильное сосредоточение? )


это ответ на Ваше сообщение:Для практики саматха/випассана не требуется накопление заслуг.

*Требуется, еще как.* Без заслуг человек не встретится с практикой, или она ему не пойдет)
Дальше, все правильно, параллельно с практикой саматхи\випассаны нужно накапливать и увеличивать заслуги (соблюдать нравственность, развивать метту и щедрость, вести правильный образ жизни, помогать родителям и другим людями т.д.)
Иначе прогресса в практике не будет. Или он будет до определенного момента, а потом начнут возникать препятствия и помехи.

Заслуги (merit) - это единственное, что останется с нами всегда, и в следующей жизни)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.10.2015)

----------


## Йен

По поводу заслуг, можно еще почитать сутту о сорока великих факторах  :Smilie: 

http://early-dhamma.jimdo.com/%D0%BC...D%D0%B8%D0%B8/

----------

Балдинг (31.10.2015), Владимир Николаевич (08.10.2015), Юй Кан (08.10.2015)

----------

